# The Masters 2022



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2022)

Tee Times are out for the first two rounds

Some tasty groups to watch and I see they put Sandy Lyle in a two ball 😂

*MASTERS TEE TIMES - ROUND 1*
8am EDT/1pm BST: Jose Maria Olazabal, JJ Spaun


8.11am EDT/1.11 BST: Mike Weir, Padraig Harrington, Austin Greaser (a)


8.22am EDT/1.22pm BST: Larry Mize, Sepp Straka, Francesco Molinari


8.33am EDT/1.33pm BST: Fred Couples, Garrick Higgo, Guido Migliozzi


8.44am EDT/1.44pm BST: Vijay Singh, Ryan Palmer, Kyoung-hoon Lee


8.55am EDT/1/55pm BST: Min Woo Lee, Hudson Swafford, Cameron Young


9.06am EDT/2.06pm BST: Stewart Cink, Brian Harman, Harry Higgs


9.17am EDT/2.17pm BST: Zach Johnson, Si Woo Kim, Aaron Jarvis (a)


9.39am EDT/2.39pm BST: Luke List, Matthew Wolff, Mackenzie Hughes


9.50am EDT/2.50pm BST: Danny Willett, Jason Kokrak, Talor Gooch


10.01am EDT/3.01pm BST: Max Homa, Kevin Na, Shane Lowry


10.12am EDT/3.12pm BST: Kevin Kisner, Daniel Berger, Tommy Fleetwood


10.23am EDT/3.23pm BST: Bryson DeChambeau, Cameron Smith, Paul Casey


10.34am EDT/3.34pm BST: Tiger Woods, Louis Oosthuizen, Joaquin Niemann


10.45am EDT/3.45pm BST: Hideki Matsuyama, Justin Thomas, James Piot (a)


10.56am EDT/3.56pm BST: Adam Scott, Scottie Scheffler, Tony Finau


11.18am EDT/4.18pm BST: Sandy Lyle, Stewart Hagestad (a)


11.29am EDT/4.29pm BST: Lucas Glover, Erik Van Rooyen, Cameron Champ


11.40am EDT/4.40pm BST: Bernhard Langer, Christiaan Bezuidenhout, Cameron Davis


11.51am EDT/4.51pm BST: Charl Schwartzel, Robert MacIntyre, Laird Shepherd (a)


12.02pm EDT/5.02pm BST: Gary Woodland, Justin Rose, Takumi Kanaya


12.13pm EDT/5.13pm BST: Lee Westwood, Russell Henley, Corey Conners


12.24pm EDT/5.24pm BST: Patrick Reed, Seamus Power, Lucas Herbert


12.35pm EDT/5.35pm BST: Bubba Watson, Tom Hoge, Keita Nakajima (a)


12.57pm EDT/5.57pm BST: Marc Leishman, Webb Simpson, Sungjae Im


1.08pm EDT/6.08pm BST: Sergio Garcia, Thomas Pieters, Harold Varner III


1.19pm EDT/6.19pm BST: Abraham Ancer, Tyrrell Hatton, Sam Burns


1.30pm EDT/6.30pm BST: Dustin Johnson, Billy Horschel, Collin Morikawa


1.41pm EDT/6.31pm BST: Will Zalatoris, Patrick Cantlay, Jon Rahm


1.52pm EDT/6.52pm BST: Jordan Spieth, Viktor Hovland, Xander Schauffele


2.03pm EDT/7.03pm BST: Matt Fitzpatrick, Brooks Koepka, Rory McIlroy


*MASTERS TEE TIMES - ROUND 2*
8am EDT/1pm BST: Sandy Lyle, Stewart Hagestad (a)


8.11am EDT/1.11pm BST: Lucas Glover, Erik Van Rooyen, Cameron Champ


8.22am EDT/1.22pm BST: Bernhard Langer, Christiaan Bezuidenhout, Cameron Davis


8.33am EDT/1.33pm BST: Charl Schwartzel, Robert Macintyre, Laird Shepherd (a)


8.44am EDT/1.44pm BST: Gary Woodland, Justin Rose, Takumi Kanaya


8.55am EDT/1.55 pm BST: Lee Westwood, Russell Henley, Corey Conners


9.06am EDT/2.06pm BST: Patrick Reed, Seamus Power, Lucas Herbert


9.17am EDT/2.17pm BST: Bubba Watson, Tom Hoge, Keita Nakajima (a)


9.39am EDT/2.39pm BST: Marc Leishman, Webb Simpson, Sungjae Im


9.50am EDT/2.50pm BST: Sergio Garcia, Thomas Pieters, Harold Varner III


10.01am EDT/3.01pm BST: Abraham Ancer, Tyrrell Hatton, Sam Burns


10.12am EDT/3.12pm BST: Dustin Johnson, Billy Horschel, Collin Morikawa


10.23am EDT/3.23pm BST: Will Zalatoris, Patrick Cantlay, Jon Rahm


10.34am EDT/3.34pm BST: Jordan Spieth, Viktor Hovland, Xander Schauffele


10.45am EDT/3.45pm BST: Matthew Fitzpatrick, Brooks Koepka, Rory McIlroy


10.56am EDT/3.56pm BST: Jose Maria Olazabal, J.J. Spaun


11.18am EDT/4.18pm BST: Mike Weir, Padraig Harrington, Austin Greaser (a)


11.29am EDT/4.29pm BST: Larry Mize, Sepp Straka, Francesco Molinari


11.40am EDT/4.40pm BST: Fred Couples, Garrick Higgo, Guido Migliozzi


11.51am EDT/4.51pm BST: Vijay Singh, Ryan Palmer, Kyoung-hoon Lee


12.02pm EDT/5.02pm BST: Min Woo Lee, Hudson Swafford, Cameron Young


12.13pm EDT/5.13pm BST: Stewart Cink, Brian Harman, Harry Higgs


12.24pm EDT/5.24pm BST: Zach Johnson, Si Woo Kim, Aaron Jarvis (a)


12.35pm EDT/5.35pm BST: Luke List, Matthew Wolff, Mackenzie Hughes


12.57pm EDT/5.57pm BST: Danny Willett, Jason Kokrak, Talor Gooch


1.08pm EDT/6.08pm BST: Max Homa, Kevin Na, Shane Lowry


1.19pm EDT/6.19pm BST: Kevin Kisner, Daniel Berger, Tommy Fleetwood


1.30pm EDT/6.30pm BST: Bryson DeChambeau, Cameron Smith, Paul Casey


1.41pm EDT/6.41pm BST: Tiger Woods, Louis Oosthuizen, Joaquin Niemann


1.51pm EDT/6.52pm BST: Hideki Matsuyama, Justin Thomas, James Piot (a)


2.03pm EDT/7.03pm BST: Adam Scott, Scottie Scheffler, Tony Finau


----------



## Larry long dog (Apr 5, 2022)

We really needed another masters thread didn’t we 🙄


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			We really needed another masters thread didn’t we 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I just see threads about Woods and the Masters so thought it was time to have a thread about the actual comp and all the other players 🙄


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 5, 2022)

Tiger Woods is playing at 3.34. That's all we need to know.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 5, 2022)

Nearly forgot. Tiger is also playing on Friday at 6.41.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511337567681237004
menu looks pretty good for the Champions Dinner

Would also recommend downloading the Masters App


----------



## Hoganman1 (Apr 5, 2022)

I don't think four or five Masters threads is too many. There is so much to discuss. While Tiger is obviously the big story, there are other players of interest. We do a family pool using the top 24 in the WGR so nobody has Tiger on their team. This is my favorite major. I want to absorb everything spoken or written.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2022)

Can the mods not merge these into one thread. Why do we need so many?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2022)

Hoganman1 said:



			I don't think four or five Masters threads is too many. There is so much to discuss. While Tiger is obviously the big story, there are other players of interest. We do a family pool using the top 24 in the WGR so nobody has Tiger on their team. This is my favorite major. I want to absorb everything spoken or written.
		
Click to expand...

We have a fantasy type game as well - you can pick 6 players - one from each one of 6 groups and one group includes the old timers and Amatuers. Good fun - Zalatoris won a lot for people last year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511255720058097666


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511237262759059457
Looks like it’s going to be a cold one with some rain and storms - going to be one for firing at the pins

DJ loved those conditions last time


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511449249279578113


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2022)

Guess the holes


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess the holes

View attachment 42128

View attachment 42129

View attachment 42130
View attachment 42131

Click to expand...

16,15,12,13


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2022)

Is it me or do some of these heads look like they're pasted on..?


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2022)

Who's eligible (alive) but not at dinner last night?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2022)

Slab said:



			Who's eligible (alive) but not at dinner last night?
		
Click to expand...

Cabrera. He has some legal issues…

And Phil who was asked to stay home this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Cabrera. He has some legal issues…

And Phil who was asked to stay home this year.
		
Click to expand...

I’m very surprised that Cabrera hasn’t been “banned” from Augusta 

And it wouldn’t surprise me if something also happens with Mickleson


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Cabrera. He has some legal issues…
		
Click to expand...

You could say that https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-new...8yoC7dPs9QSY0f_UnFRsbdblnvWlbh_th310iyUCYtU_o

I reckon he'll be asked not to darken their doorway again


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 6, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 42136

Click to expand...


Looking at this picture, the biggest surprise for me is how Tiger is hidden away in the back corner


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2022)

Are the folks in the middle rows crouching down or is there boxes for the back row to stand on. Their heights are all wrong

Faldo & Woosnams heights look a bit like Gandalf and a hobbit!


----------



## Cherry13 (Apr 6, 2022)

Most of the groups have some interest at the Masters, but the 6 groups that go off between 3 and 4 (UK time) are probably the stand outs, and then the last 4 groups will just be getting going when the live coverage comes on.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 6, 2022)

Slab said:



			Are the folks in the middle rows crouching down or is there boxes for the back row to stand on. Their heights are all wrong

Faldo & Woosnams heights look a bit like Gandalf and a hobbit!
		
Click to expand...

There is around a foot difference in height between them, though I agree Faldo looks huge.

The one that surprised me was Tiger when we were at the USPGA, he is nowhere near as tall or as imposing in real life as he appears on the tv.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 6, 2022)

Slab said:



			...
Faldo & Woosnams heights look a bit like Gandalf and a hobbit!
		
Click to expand...

Reflecting reality then! Faldo is almost a foot taller - and broad-shouldered. Woosnam is Hobbit shaped!


----------



## DaveR (Apr 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can the mods not merge these into one thread. Why do we need so many?
		
Click to expand...

It gives people more chance to post pointless rubbish, repeating what others have already said. Bring it on 🙄


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Is it me or do some of these heads look like they're pasted on..?

Click to expand...

Langer for definite. No way can that be for real.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 6, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tee Times are out for the first two rounds

Some tasty groups to watch and I see they put Sandy Lyle in a two ball 😂

*MASTERS TEE TIMES - ROUND 1*
8am EDT/1pm BST: Jose Maria Olazabal, JJ Spaun


8.11am EDT/1.11 BST: Mike Weir, Padraig Harrington, Austin Greaser (a)


8.22am EDT/1.22pm BST: Larry Mize, Sepp Straka, Francesco Molinari


8.33am EDT/1.33pm BST: Fred Couples, Garrick Higgo, Guido Migliozzi


8.44am EDT/1.44pm BST: Vijay Singh, Ryan Palmer, Kyoung-hoon Lee


8.55am EDT/1/55pm BST: Min Woo Lee, Hudson Swafford, Cameron Young


9.06am EDT/2.06pm BST: Stewart Cink, Brian Harman, Harry Higgs


9.17am EDT/2.17pm BST: Zach Johnson, Si Woo Kim, Aaron Jarvis (a)


9.39am EDT/2.39pm BST: Luke List, Matthew Wolff, Mackenzie Hughes


9.50am EDT/2.50pm BST: Danny Willett, Jason Kokrak, Talor Gooch


10.01am EDT/3.01pm BST: Max Homa, Kevin Na, Shane Lowry


10.12am EDT/3.12pm BST: Kevin Kisner, Daniel Berger, Tommy Fleetwood


10.23am EDT/3.23pm BST: Bryson DeChambeau, Cameron Smith, Paul Casey


10.34am EDT/3.34pm BST: Tiger Woods, Louis Oosthuizen, Joaquin Niemann


10.45am EDT/3.45pm BST: Hideki Matsuyama, Justin Thomas, James Piot (a)


10.56am EDT/3.56pm BST: Adam Scott, Scottie Scheffler, Tony Finau


11.18am EDT/4.18pm BST: Sandy Lyle, Stewart Hagestad (a)


11.29am EDT/4.29pm BST: Lucas Glover, Erik Van Rooyen, Cameron Champ


11.40am EDT/4.40pm BST: Bernhard Langer, Christiaan Bezuidenhout, Cameron Davis


11.51am EDT/4.51pm BST: Charl Schwartzel, Robert MacIntyre, Laird Shepherd (a)


12.02pm EDT/5.02pm BST: Gary Woodland, Justin Rose, Takumi Kanaya


12.13pm EDT/5.13pm BST: Lee Westwood, Russell Henley, Corey Conners


12.24pm EDT/5.24pm BST: Patrick Reed, Seamus Power, Lucas Herbert


12.35pm EDT/5.35pm BST: Bubba Watson, Tom Hoge, Keita Nakajima (a)


12.57pm EDT/5.57pm BST: Marc Leishman, Webb Simpson, Sungjae Im


1.08pm EDT/6.08pm BST: Sergio Garcia, Thomas Pieters, Harold Varner III


1.19pm EDT/6.19pm BST: Abraham Ancer, Tyrrell Hatton, Sam Burns


1.30pm EDT/6.30pm BST: Dustin Johnson, Billy Horschel, Collin Morikawa


1.41pm EDT/6.31pm BST: Will Zalatoris, Patrick Cantlay, Jon Rahm


1.52pm EDT/6.52pm BST: Jordan Spieth, Viktor Hovland, Xander Schauffele


2.03pm EDT/7.03pm BST: Matt Fitzpatrick, Brooks Koepka, Rory McIlroy


*MASTERS TEE TIMES - ROUND 2*
8am EDT/1pm BST: Sandy Lyle, Stewart Hagestad (a)


8.11am EDT/1.11pm BST: Lucas Glover, Erik Van Rooyen, Cameron Champ


8.22am EDT/1.22pm BST: Bernhard Langer, Christiaan Bezuidenhout, Cameron Davis


8.33am EDT/1.33pm BST: Charl Schwartzel, Robert Macintyre, Laird Shepherd (a)


8.44am EDT/1.44pm BST: Gary Woodland, Justin Rose, Takumi Kanaya


8.55am EDT/1.55 pm BST: Lee Westwood, Russell Henley, Corey Conners


9.06am EDT/2.06pm BST: Patrick Reed, Seamus Power, Lucas Herbert


9.17am EDT/2.17pm BST: Bubba Watson, Tom Hoge, Keita Nakajima (a)


9.39am EDT/2.39pm BST: Marc Leishman, Webb Simpson, Sungjae Im


9.50am EDT/2.50pm BST: Sergio Garcia, Thomas Pieters, Harold Varner III


10.01am EDT/3.01pm BST: Abraham Ancer, Tyrrell Hatton, Sam Burns


10.12am EDT/3.12pm BST: Dustin Johnson, Billy Horschel, Collin Morikawa


10.23am EDT/3.23pm BST: Will Zalatoris, Patrick Cantlay, Jon Rahm


10.34am EDT/3.34pm BST: Jordan Spieth, Viktor Hovland, Xander Schauffele


10.45am EDT/3.45pm BST: Matthew Fitzpatrick, Brooks Koepka, Rory McIlroy


10.56am EDT/3.56pm BST: Jose Maria Olazabal, J.J. Spaun


11.18am EDT/4.18pm BST: Mike Weir, Padraig Harrington, Austin Greaser (a)


11.29am EDT/4.29pm BST: Larry Mize, Sepp Straka, Francesco Molinari


11.40am EDT/4.40pm BST: Fred Couples, Garrick Higgo, Guido Migliozzi


11.51am EDT/4.51pm BST: Vijay Singh, Ryan Palmer, Kyoung-hoon Lee


12.02pm EDT/5.02pm BST: Min Woo Lee, Hudson Swafford, Cameron Young


12.13pm EDT/5.13pm BST: Stewart Cink, Brian Harman, Harry Higgs


12.24pm EDT/5.24pm BST: Zach Johnson, Si Woo Kim, Aaron Jarvis (a)


12.35pm EDT/5.35pm BST: Luke List, Matthew Wolff, Mackenzie Hughes


12.57pm EDT/5.57pm BST: Danny Willett, Jason Kokrak, Talor Gooch


1.08pm EDT/6.08pm BST: Max Homa, Kevin Na, Shane Lowry


1.19pm EDT/6.19pm BST: Kevin Kisner, Daniel Berger, Tommy Fleetwood


1.30pm EDT/6.30pm BST: Bryson DeChambeau, Cameron Smith, Paul Casey


1.41pm EDT/6.41pm BST: Tiger Woods, Louis Oosthuizen, Joaquin Niemann


1.51pm EDT/6.52pm BST: Hideki Matsuyama, Justin Thomas, James Piot (a)


2.03pm EDT/7.03pm BST: Adam Scott, Scottie Scheffler, Tony Finau
		
Click to expand...

Two 2balls is one of the reasons I struggle with the Masters being a major. Why not just invite the next 2 guys in the owgr to make it all 3balls 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Crow (Apr 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Is it me or do some of these heads look like they're pasted on..?

Click to expand...


We all know how hard it is to take a group picture with everybody looking good, they probably took several and made a composite.

And how small does Nicklaus look!

More Masters fabrication and skullduggery to make it look better than it actually is.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2022)

Crow said:



			We all know how hard it is to take a group picture with everybody looking good, they probably took several and made a composite.

And how small does Nicklaus look!

More Masters fabrication and skullduggery to make it look better than it actually is. 

Click to expand...

Or half of them couldn't be bothered to go....


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2022)

Really good interview from Rory on CBS on the range, probably the best I've heard him speak (&his swing looks good too) 
Much better than the usual  'stuff' he comes out with 

Could this be his time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2022)

Slab said:



			Could this be his time
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2022)

Just turned on expecting to watch the par 3 and thought it was a repeat from yesterday but nope - the same interview , the same questions and the same pictures - all about Woods , it’s beyond a joke now and it’s ruining the coverage


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just turned on expecting to watch the par 3 and thought it was a repeat from yesterday but nope - the same interview , the same questions and the same pictures - all about Woods , it’s beyond a joke now and it’s ruining the coverage
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you'd expect anything else. If he shoots 76 tomorrow the press will leave him alone and say its the injury. Shoots 68 and it'll be the second coming and the Tiger effect on coverage gets ramped another 1000%


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511742906993946630


----------



## 6535 (Apr 6, 2022)

It’s boring the living crap out of me all this smoke blowing ramming down your throat about him.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 6, 2022)

6535 said:



			It’s boring the living crap out of me all this smoke blowing ramming down your throat about him.
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching it on mute waiting for the football to start.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2022)

Just stop with all the Tiger stuff. He's amazing, it's amazing he's there...now stop this incessant Tiger-show and let's watch the Par 3.


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 6, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511742906993946630

Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2022)

Blimey....they're talking about someone else.....


----------



## 6535 (Apr 6, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I'm watching it on mute waiting for the football to start.
		
Click to expand...

I hate football but if it carries on I might join you. 😂😂


----------



## IanM (Apr 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Blimey....they're talking about someone else.....

Click to expand...

Overly technical analysis of Rory...  if you don't get coverage till 8pm, start the programme at 8pm!

Masterchef on at 8


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2022)

To be fair I think they've had a weather delay on the Par3....


----------



## IainP (Apr 6, 2022)

Not sure what I am doing wrong 🤔
Have been watching golf for 2 hours.
Haven't seen TW, haven't watched an interview with TW, haven't listened to anyone talking about TW  🤷‍♂️


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 6, 2022)

IainP said:



			Not sure what I am doing wrong 🤔
Have been watching golf for 2 hours.
Haven't seen TW, haven't watched an interview with TW, haven't listened to anyone talking about TW  🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn’t surprise me if some of those complaining about the coverage haven’t watched any of it.

I’ve only turned it on once and it was Sam Burns on. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			It wouldn’t surprise me if some of those complaining about the coverage haven’t watched any of it.

I’ve only turned it on once and it was Sam Burns on. 🤷🏼‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't surprise me if you were wrong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2022)

IainP said:



			Not sure what I am doing wrong 🤔
Have been watching golf for 2 hours.
Haven't seen TW, haven't watched an interview with TW, haven't listened to anyone talking about TW  🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I’m guessing you weren’t watching Sky then 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 6, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			It wouldn't surprise me if you were wrong.
		
Click to expand...

There is a first time for everything 😉


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2022)

Only have to put up with Tiger until he bails out on Friday.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2022)

Just seen the photos from Monday.

TV coverage is a business. As is golf. And both have evolved and grown massively because him.

Of course they will show more of him. Nobody else has packed stands for a practice round.

It's not just golf that does it. The news re basketball this week was about Le Bron missing the play offs, not who made it..

Man UTD still get more headlines that the numerous teams more successful than them in the last decade.

The moaning about it is more tedious than the coverage.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 7, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			Just seen the photos from Monday.

TV coverage is a business. As is golf. And both have evolved and grown massively because him.

Of course they will show more of him. Nobody else has packed stands for a practice round.

It's not just golf that does it. The news re basketball this week was about Le Bron missing the play offs, not who made it..

Man UTD still get more headlines that the numerous teams more successful than them in the last decade.

The moaning about it is more tedious than the coverage.
		
Click to expand...

Only for those who like to moan about the moaners


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

Jack was swinging very gently just there....
A very gloomy looking Augusta


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2022)

Getting impatient for the main event to get going and the talking to be over.


----------



## IanM (Apr 7, 2022)

Just watched the Honorary Starters Tees off on the Masters App.  Very charming... traditional start.   Sky still has McGinley and Goodness-knows who the other geezer is kissing Tiger's Bottom!  (They've been doing the same thing for about 48 hours!  Actually is Channel 405 currently a repeat of yesterday?)


----------



## Depreston (Apr 7, 2022)

Still another 2 hours to see some golf isn’t it


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 7, 2022)

#Classy


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 7, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Still another 2 hours to see some golf isn’t it
		
Click to expand...

Is that correct? It would explain why they are talking none stop tiger and I have the TV on mute.


----------



## Slab (Apr 7, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Is that correct? It would explain why they are talking none stop tiger and I have the TV on mute.
		
Click to expand...

Weather delay, coverage was supposed to start half an hour ago


----------



## Dan_Nicol (Apr 7, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			#Classy
View attachment 42166

Click to expand...


Gary Player, wearing a Golf Saudi-branded sweater, reveals he phoned Phil Mickelson and told him "Hold your head up high". Adds that Mickelson "said terrible things, but we all make mistakes"


----------



## timd77 (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeez, Jack looks old now 😳


----------



## rksquire (Apr 7, 2022)

Butch Harmon: "Angel Cabrera, he's in prison now, poor fella"
Nick Dougherty: *awkward silence*


----------



## pendodave (Apr 7, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Still another 2 hours to see some golf isn’t it
		
Click to expand...

On the range and holes 4, 5 and 6 available on the masters app if you point your VPN across the Atlantic...


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 7, 2022)

Class putt there from Padraig Harrington!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

Is that the first Masters Roar this week for Padraig


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2022)

pendodave said:



			On the range and holes 4, 5 and 6 available on the masters app if you point your VPN across the Atlantic...
		
Click to expand...

Or on the sky red button 
Holes 4/5/6 no adverts and no interruptions


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 7, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Or on the sky red button
Holes 4/5/6 no adverts and no interruptions
		
Click to expand...

Well done that man. Should have thought of it myself, but you have saved my sanity with that.


----------



## IanM (Apr 7, 2022)

Not sure how the programming is dished out.

I've sat in channel 405 for past 30 mins and most of it is Tiger warming up.  Good grief, hope he misses the cut.  Then we'll see some golf.

Blimey.  Think I'll hoover the car!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2022)

Don't know why but I'm just getting the feeling that todays coverage might just shoe a teensy bit of coverage showing Tiger 🤯


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 7, 2022)

IanM said:



			Not sure how the programming is dished out.

I've sat in channel 405 for past 30 mins and most of it is Tiger warming up.  Good grief, hope he misses the cut.  Then we'll see some golf.

Blimey.  Think I'll hoover the car!
		
Click to expand...

See the posts above. Red button. They show actual golf on the red button.

Mind you it is currently Brian Harman.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 7, 2022)

Apparently we've seen the last of the Masters marker Jeff Knox, not that we ever saw him in the first place. Been replaced by another member


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

Casey pulled out..that dodgy back again I suspect


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2022)

IanM said:



			Not sure how the programming is dished out.

I've sat in channel 405 for past 30 mins and most of it is Tiger warming up.  Good grief, hope he misses the cut.  Then we'll see some golf.

Blimey.  Think I'll hoover the car!
		
Click to expand...

No disrespect mate but don’t be such a whingebag.
Plenty of other ways to watch and stay away from the Woods circus.
He won’t miss the cut because he’s Tiger Woods


----------



## IanM (Apr 7, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			No disrespect mate but don’t be such a whingebag.
Plenty of other ways to watch and stay away from the Woods circus.
He won’t miss the cut because he’s Tiger Woods
		
Click to expand...

Guilty!     I didn't even mention what an achievement getting Butch Harmon and McGinley on TV at the same time is!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2022)

IanM said:



			Guilty!     I didn't even mention what an achievement getting Butch Harmon and McGinley on TV at the same time is! 

Click to expand...

Haha torture isn’t it.
Who you cheering on.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 7, 2022)

Anyone else on Virgin and the red button not working?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Anyone else on Virgin and the red button not working?
		
Click to expand...

Me


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Me
		
Click to expand...

Few others moaning about it on twitter. You'd think it was something simple to do.


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

Some shot that from Tiger 

His swing looks pretty tidy without the raw aggression, putting stroke looks good, short game a little rusty. Looks t his weakest when walking from shot to shot!!!!!


----------



## MarkT (Apr 7, 2022)

Sandy's going for it again..


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Sandy's going for it again..
		
Click to expand...


Looks like hes eaten Woosie lol


----------



## SyR (Apr 7, 2022)

The official Master app is really such a pleasant way to watch the coverage for us non-sky plebs.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

My first sight of the changes to the 11th hole and I'm not sure about them...
20 yards longer but the tee has moved about 20 yards to the left so it's almost a straight hole..
Plus they've taken out some trees on the right....
Mmm...not convinced yet..


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

SyR said:



			The official Master app is really such a pleasant way to watch the coverage for us non-sky plebs.
		
Click to expand...


shame the PGA tour dont decide to replicate it!!!


----------



## IainP (Apr 7, 2022)

Louis cursing his luck, drawn in the media group and playing poorly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

The coverage has been pretty good so far - then as soon as it goes to the main coverage and it’s into the studio and it goes back to Woodsvision again 🤦‍♂️


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The coverage has been pretty good so far - then as soon as it goes to the main coverage and it’s into the studio and it goes back to Woodsvision again 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...


Guessing it was pitch black in the commentators dressing room this morning too lol


----------



## ger147 (Apr 7, 2022)

Sandy Lyle going along very nicely at +5 thru 10 holes. With good chances to make Par at 13 and 15 coming up, he could easily post a sub-80 round and put pressure on the later starters.


----------



## SyR (Apr 7, 2022)

Cameron Smith's approach shot to 14 was downright filthy, he's definitely over the double bogey start...


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

SyR said:



			Cameron Smith's approach shot to 14 was downright filthy, he's definitely over the double bogey start...
		
Click to expand...


been over it a while i think.......


----------



## Cherry13 (Apr 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			shame the PGA tour dont decide to replicate it!!!
		
Click to expand...

The R&A plan on replicating it for the open.  Ideally this year, if not then next.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 7, 2022)

SyR said:



			The official Master app is really such a pleasant way to watch the coverage for us non-sky plebs.
		
Click to expand...

Its brilliant isn't it!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The coverage has been pretty good so far - then as soon as it goes to the main coverage and it’s into the studio and it goes back to Woodsvision again 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

On the red button I've gone from 4, 5, & 6 to Amen Corner and currently 15 & 16. I'm watching all the feature groups going through, Smith, Scheffler and even Tiger without the fawning and no cutting back to the studio for an update. Plus no commercial breaks, it's definitely the future.

Edit: The antipodean commentator working 15 & 16 has his Tiger underpants on today, but the pictures are ok as we are getting to all the players on the two holes, not just TW.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 7, 2022)

The way Smith is playing this could be a done deal already


----------



## BrianM (Apr 7, 2022)

Good to see Danny Willet playing well.
Hard to look past Cameron Smith though.
That putt Tiger 😳😳😀


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 7, 2022)

DaveR said:



			The way Smith is playing this could be a done deal already 

Click to expand...

He has no chance of winning. I took him at 14/1 e/w earlier in the week after watching his pre-tournament interview. I also got Scheffler at 28/1 three weeks ago and took Tiger at 40/1 e/w yesterday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2022)

If Woods could finish under par given how few greens he's it and the odd iffy drive that would represent a very good first round and surely exceeded his own expectation. Smith could get this done early and seemingly playing a different course to the others but it can always unravel as we've seen at Augusta before. Willett won't be far away after everyone finishes


----------



## DaveR (Apr 7, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



*He has no chance of winning*. I took him at 14/1 e/w earlier in the week after watching his pre-tournament interview. I also got Scheffler at 28/1 three weeks ago and took Tiger at 40/1 e/w yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

I might come back to you about that on Sunday night


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 7, 2022)

Smith looks like he can't miss from 10ft or so. 

I was never a big fan of Tiger when he was winning and I'm still not the biggest fan now, but surely if anyone wants an example of determination and sheer bloody mindedness then it's hard to find a better example. 

Chapeau to his surgeon and rehab team too 🎩


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 7, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I might come back to you about that on Sunday night 

Click to expand...

I hope you are right. Ideally Scheffler would win, Tiger 2nd and Smith 3rd, but me betting on anyone is an instant kiss of death.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 7, 2022)

Rahm, Hovland, Brooks, Garcia, JT.....not playing?


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 7, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Rahm, Hovland, Brooks, Garcia, JT.....not playing?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they will show some other players once Tiger had finished


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

Hey @fundy ...going to put Tiger's tracer on then18th as your avatar..?


----------



## Colin L (Apr 7, 2022)

In a disconcerting sort of _déja entendu, _ I'm getting commentary on events about 5 seconds before they actually happen.


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Hey @fundy ...going to put Tiger's tracer on then18th as your avatar..?

Click to expand...


not seen it lol, is it worse than the current one


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

Anyone previously ever shot 68 with a double to start and a double to finish lol


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			not seen it lol, is it worse than the current one 

Click to expand...

It's on a par
Although it looks like he got some FraggerLuck and came out...


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2022)

Winds getting up now 
Shame for Smith on the last,great round.
Fantastic performance overall by Tiger


----------



## IanM (Apr 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Hey @fundy ...going to put Tiger's tracer on then18th as your avatar..?

Click to expand...

don’t worry, some how the ball ends up in play!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			Anyone previously ever shot 68 with a double to start and a double to finish lol
		
Click to expand...

2 out of 3 ain't bad.......


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			2 out of 3 ain't bad.......
		
Click to expand...


oh come on Ian, weve all done that many times


----------



## DaveR (Apr 7, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I hope you are right. Ideally Scheffler would win, Tiger 2nd and Smith 3rd, but me betting on anyone is an instant kiss of death.
		
Click to expand...

He's just done me a massive favour as I have both Schauffele and Cantlay to be 1st round leader.


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

If Smith shoots 68 with a double to start and finish is it a par 64 for him


----------



## DaveR (Apr 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			Anyone previously ever shot 68 with a double to start and a double to finish lol
		
Click to expand...

That equates to 2 blobs in a stableford which makes it a great card


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

DaveR said:



			That equates to 2 blobs in a stableford which makes it a great card 

Click to expand...

40 points with 2 blobs does sound better doesnt it 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dando (Apr 7, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Hopefully they will show some other players once Tiger had finished
		
Click to expand...

They’ll show tiger warming down, having a shower, eating his lunch then getting into the car to leave


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			They’ll show tiger warming down, having a shower, eating his lunch then getting into the car to leave
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully he isn’t driving the car


----------



## MarkT (Apr 7, 2022)

Apologies if this has popped up on other Masters threads but is McGinley's hair dye a new thing? I know he's been working hard at his Barnet in the last few years but there seems to be a new tint to things now


----------



## IainP (Apr 7, 2022)

Interesting day for Wolff - snapped a club (not hitting a shot), attempted to putt out of a bunker, failed 🤐


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 7, 2022)

Well thats just flipping extraordinary. It may well be just a footnote in the history of golf, but in the overall context, that is an incredible round. Tiger just keeps living up to the hype, no matter how much some people dislike it. At his age, with already the most incredible comeback in history behind him, the long time out, the surgeries, to go out of the traps cold like that and still mixing it with the best, just shows how he truly is head and shoulders above all of the rest of them there. And there are some fine talents. But he is in a different league. You saw one of the rounds of your lives this evening ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Apologies if this has popped up on other Masters threads but is McGinley's hair dye a new thing? I know he's been working hard at his Barnet in the last few years but there seems to be a new tint to things now
		
Click to expand...

It's been a couple of years since he's had a 'proper haircut' from his 'hairdresser' the legendary...Edinburgh Jimmy, who will, no doubt, be continuing to cause jocular mayhem, for anyone who gets close to understanding him, wherever he rests!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

IainP said:



			Interesting day for Wolff - snapped a club (not hitting a shot), attempted to putt out of a bunker, failed 🤐
		
Click to expand...

He seems to be losing the plot lately, remember he chucked a club in the lake at the Players (I think) too? Not quite happening for him at the moment after being hotly tipped when he broke through. Maybe he needs a lesson to sort that backswing out?


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 7, 2022)

Tiger may have his detractors on here. 

But that round was simply stunning.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry I just see threads about Woods and the Masters so thought it was time to have a thread about the *actual comp*

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511337567681237004
menu looks pretty good for the Champions Dinner

Would also recommend downloading the Masters App
		
Click to expand...

Thread about the actual comp. And the menu for dinner 🤣🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Well thats just flipping extraordinary. It may well be just a footnote in the history of golf, but in the overall context, that is an incredible round. Tiger just keeps living up to the hype, no matter how much some people dislike it. At his age, with already the most incredible comeback in history behind him, the long time out, the surgeries, to go out of the traps cold like that and still mixing it with the best, just shows how he truly is head and shoulders above all of the rest of them there. And there are some fine talents. But he is in a different league. You saw one of the rounds of your lives this evening ladies and gentlemen.
		
Click to expand...

His is not the most incredible comeback in history...it quite simply isn't.

Just go read a bit about Ben Hogan and you will appreciate that TW has got some way to go on the 'comeback' front before his is anything like what Hogan achieved - in 1953 especially - after a much worse car smash and much more serious injuries.  However with everything to do with TW for me the sometimes ludicrous hyperbole detracts from his achievements, and in this instance his undoubted grit and determination to compete again at the highest level.

A decent knock from him yesterday in the circumstances, for which he is to be congratulated.


----------



## Dando (Apr 8, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Apologies if this has popped up on other Masters threads but is McGinley's hair dye a new thing? I know he's been working hard at his Barnet in the last few years but there seems to be a new tint to things now
		
Click to expand...

It looks like a tabby cat is taking a nap on his head


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 8, 2022)

Well Rory was just..... being Rory ..... again. Probably shouldn't expect anything else these days. 12 out of 14 fairways hit but short putting letting him down as usual. Missed a few simple putts, whilst long putting saved him at times. Really want him to do better but it's so frustrating to watch.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 8, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Well Rory was just..... being Rory ..... again. Probably shouldn't expect anything else these days. 12 out of 14 fairways hit but short putting letting him down as usual. Missed a few simple putts, whilst long putting saved him at times. Really want him to do better but it's so frustrating to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Rory hasn't even been a part of the conversation, at least up until now. Even on the broadcast he was only bit part, not really featuring until Tiger had finished, and he had reached Amen corner. I saw a lot more of Brooks, admittedly I saw next to nothing of Fitzpatrick, the other member of the group.

And while it's only circumstantial, have a look at any conversation about Masters bets, and he doesn't feature at all.

Perhaps today is the day when he becomes relevant.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 8, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Well Rory was just..... being Rory ..... again. Probably shouldn't expect anything else these days. 12 out of 14 fairways hit but short putting letting him down as usual. Missed a few simple putts, whilst long putting saved him at times. Really want him to do better but it's so frustrating to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah 14 killed him

But tbf he’s not completely played himself out of it for once needs to up his game on the par 5s


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			His is not the most incredible comeback in history...it quite simply isn't.

Just go read a bit about Ben Hogan and you will appreciate that TW has got some way to go on the 'comeback' front before his is anything like what Hogan achieved - in 1953 especially - after a much worse car smash and much more serious injuries.  However with everything to do with TW for me the sometimes ludicrous hyperbole detracts from his achievements, and in this instance his undoubted grit and determination to compete again at the highest level.

A decent knock from him yesterday in the circumstances, for which he is to be congratulated.
		
Click to expand...

Hogan wasn’t playing against the depth of field that Tiger is.

Still nothing short of miraculous though.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2022)

Here's some numbers for winning the Masters and how many shots back they were back after each round.


7 shots back - Tiger Woods
6 shots back - Sergio Garcia
5 shots back - Mickelson, O'Meara and Woods
Everyone else 4 shots or less
Only two winners in the last 23 years have gone wire to wire - Johnson and Immelman.
Statistically you can probably (but not certainly) look at anyone at Level par or better to win.
One caveat is that there's going to be a decent wind this afternoon with gusts up to 35mph. Morning staters may well have an advantage.


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Hogan wasn’t playing against the depth of field that Tiger is.

Still nothing short of miraculous though.
		
Click to expand...

In addition, I think Hogan was around 37 at the time of the accident, he won his last Major at 41, was probably competitive in Majors until he was 44ish, and then not so much. Tiger is already 46, clearly way past his prime, horrific injury on top of all the other injuries he had before that. And, he has to compete against guys who, in pretty much every other competitor in the field, are subject to the best sports science has to throw at them to get them to where they are.

I'm guessing that many of the golfers that competed in the early 1950's were much much further away from their best physical potential compared to the golfers today.

However, I suspect the name SwingsitlikeHogan indicates a little bias in one direction in this debate. Regardless, for either player to get up and walk again was a great achievement, let alone play competitive golf.


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 8, 2022)

I always assumed that Sky sent out all their pundits / commentators to the actual venue during the Majors and the WGCs. However, only some of them went over. Ewen Murray was working from a studio in London yesterday. That ruins it a little for me. I don't know why, I just always felt that everything feels more authentic if the commentators and pundits are out there, living and breathing the atmosphere. The expenses to send commentators over there must be absolutely trivial compared to the money Sky pay to broadcast the Masters.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I always assumed that Sky sent out all their pundits / commentators to the actual venue during the Majors and the WGCs. However, only some of them went over. Ewen Murray was working from a studio in London yesterday. That ruins it a little for me. I don't know why, I just always felt that everything feels more authentic if the commentators and pundits are out there, living and breathing the atmosphere. The expenses to send commentators over there must be absolutely trivial compared to the money Sky pay to broadcast the Masters.
		
Click to expand...

I think the last couple of years Butch has been working from home - that's why he always seems to be on a slight delay. i.e. the ball just misses the hole and he still thinks it has a chance until 2 seconds later. Davies and Coltart seemed to talk over each other a bit yesterday as well, although I wasn't sure if that was due to delay or whether they're both just crap. Probably the latter.


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I think the last couple of years Butch has been working from home - that's why he always seems to be on a slight delay. i.e. the ball just misses the hole and he still thinks it has a chance until 2 seconds later. Davies and Coltart seemed to talk over each other a bit yesterday as well, although I wasn't sure if that was due to delay or whether they're both just crap. Probably the latter.
		
Click to expand...

Butch mentioned yesterday "People ask me which Masters I have been to, it would be easier to tell them the ones I have NOT been to". I thought it sort of implied he was there this year as well. Given that I believe some are on site, I thought Butch would definitely be there given he is American. Wayne Riley is there, as he did a piece near one of the scoreboards.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			In addition, I think Hogan was around 37 at the time of the accident, he won his last Major at 41, was probably competitive in Majors until he was 44ish, and then not so much. Tiger is already 46, clearly way past his prime, horrific injury on top of all the other injuries he had before that. And, he has to compete against guys who, in pretty much every other competitor in the field, are subject to the best sports science has to throw at them to get them to where they are.

I'm guessing that many of the golfers that competed in the early 1950's were much much further away from their best physical potential compared to the golfers today.

However, I suspect the name SwingsitlikeHogan indicates a little bias in one direction in this debate. Regardless, for either player to get up and walk again was a great achievement, let alone play competitive golf.
		
Click to expand...

Has also previously tried saying Hogan's injuries were worse than Woods. Not sure comparing injuries is a tasteful line of proving a case. I personally think what Woods has achieved in winning at Augusta again was miraculous at the time given how he's body had already gone through the wringer but it was eclipsed by shooting -1 on a very hilly course with no competitive build up


----------



## DRW (Apr 8, 2022)

Watched the amen coverage for free on utube, didnt see that much coverage of tiger as a result.

FULL COVERAGE ! Masters 2022 | Amen Corner | Day 1 - YouTube 

Hope they do something similar tonight. Thanks Sky/Masters.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I think the last couple of years Butch has been working from home - that's why he always seems to be on a slight delay. i.e. the ball just misses the hole and he still thinks it has a chance until 2 seconds later. Davies and Coltart seemed to talk over each other a bit yesterday as well, although I wasn't sure if that was due to delay or whether they're both just crap. Probably the latter.
		
Click to expand...

Butch was there on Wednesday so presume he's stayed on and his commentary is more on time, Davies and Riley definitely there. Sounds like Murray and maybe Coltart are in London.


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 8, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Well Rory was just..... being Rory ..... again. Probably shouldn't expect anything else these days. 12 out of 14 fairways hit but short putting letting him down as usual. Missed a few simple putts, whilst long putting saved him at times. Really want him to do better but it's so frustrating to watch.
		
Click to expand...

I get frustrated watching him, imagine how me must be feeling.

Off the tee, he was brilliant. Hit a couple of slack ones into greens but on the whole was pretty damn good. Then he does things like 3 putt from 16 feet.

He's going to do his usual. He'll have 3 mediocre rounds and 1 brilliant round and end up in the top 10 without ever threatening.


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 8, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Butch mentioned yesterday "People ask me which Masters I have been to, it would be easier to tell them the ones I have NOT been to". I thought it sort of implied he was there this year as well. Given that I believe some are on site, I thought Butch would definitely be there given he is American. Wayne Riley is there, as he did a piece near one of the scoreboards.
		
Click to expand...

Butch is definitely there, he's on the practice area right now with DJ.

I'm still waiting on Radar saying something that "the members" won't like and he'll be asked to not come back.


----------



## Colin L (Apr 8, 2022)

Settling down for a viewing session and hoping to see a range of players.  Couldn't see the trees for the woods yesterday.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 8, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Has also previously tried saying Hogan's injuries were worse than Woods. Not sure comparing injuries is a tasteful line of proving a case. I personally think what Woods has achieved in winning at Augusta again was miraculous at the time given how he's body had already gone through the wringer but it was eclipsed by shooting -1 on a very hilly course with no competitive build up
		
Click to expand...

I'm just curious, but do you have any idea at all about what Hogan went through?


----------



## Slab (Apr 8, 2022)

Sleeves Rory really!!! 

Minus twenty points



Edit: damit he made me break my rule about never using more than one exclamation mark 😳


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 8, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Butch mentioned yesterday "People ask me which Masters I have been to, it would be easier to tell them the ones I have NOT been to". I thought it sort of implied he was there this year as well. Given that I believe some are on site, I thought Butch would definitely be there given he is American. Wayne Riley is there, as he did a piece near one of the scoreboards.
		
Click to expand...

Butch Hartman  is there . He was shown on the practice ground with his son.


----------



## timd77 (Apr 8, 2022)

Why do they keep saying that the masters is a tournament but the other majors are championships? What’s the difference?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2022)

The Tiger Woods television show reaches a new low; Tiger chips, a particularly difficult downhill chip, so it would be interesting to see how it finishes.  But no, the camera stays on him, and zooms into his face, so rather than seeing the chip, we see him talking to the ball whilst having no idea what that ball is actually doing.

Yes, I know it's not his fault but that doesn't make it any less bloody irritating.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Why do they keep saying that the masters is a tournament but the other majors are championships? What’s the difference?
		
Click to expand...

The Masters have to be different - simple as that


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Tiger Woods television show reaches a new low; Tiger chips, a particularly difficult downhill chip, so it would be interesting to see how it finishes.  But no, the camera stays on him, and zooms into his face, so rather than seeing the chip, we see him talking to the ball whilst having no idea what that ball is actually doing.

Yes, I know it's not his fault but that doesn't make it any less bloody irritating.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I have seen plenty of coverage in all golfing events that does the same to other players. It always frustrates me. Watch them hit a shot, and then just focuses on the player. 

I used to think it was just lousy broadcasting, and they were sluggish in going to the wider camera. However, maybe it is intentional, and they think it is sometimes better to focus on the player, close up on their face, capture the emotion. If that is the case, no doubt they'll go to town on Tiger.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Apr 8, 2022)

Hope everyone was really cheesed off watch Sandy Lyle over the first 2 days, every time I switched on all I saw was him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2022)

Well not a great start from Woods - 4 over and now 3 over overall and on the cut line 

Won’t help with scoring clearly getting harder as the wind gets up


----------



## BrianM (Apr 8, 2022)

Harold Varner III seems like a right character 😀


----------



## IanM (Apr 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Harold Varner III seems like a right character 😀
		
Click to expand...

Played well,  interviewed well, great guy, even borrowed Coco The Clown's shoes!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2022)

People moaning about the woods show,but then posting about his round.
Theirs others playing 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			People moaning about the woods show,but then posting about his round.
Theirs others playing 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Are there, it's difficult to tell.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Harold Varner III seems like a right character 😀
		
Click to expand...

The Skratch Golf video of HVIII at home. It's hard not to like him.


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 8, 2022)

Swafford has just played a shot and the head flew off his iron!  😳  Never seen that before.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2022)

All getting nicely bunched together - will be surprised if anyone finishes better than 3 or 4 under

The production is all strange , it seems all out of sync and way behind the app


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2022)

Why is the commentary on Sky behind the pictures ? Must be a couple of seconds and starting to annoy me. 😠


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2022)

What a pitch from Lowry - brilliant with a wedge 👏

Heck of a par on the last from Rory 

Far from out of it - two silly holes cost him today


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Apr 8, 2022)

Watching the Amen Corner coverage. First time I've watched a set group of holes rather than traditional coverage and for someone like me who berates themselves after pretty much every shot that doesnt go in the hole it's even better! Pros miss greens, putts, hit water, etc. Ok I get it the course is more difficult, the greens are like carpets, etc, but good to know they dont hit it to 6ft every time like sometimes the highlights/standard coverage make you think


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Apr 8, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Watching the Amen Corner coverage. First time I've watched a set group of holes rather than traditional coverage and for someone like me who berates themselves after pretty much every shot that doesnt go in the hole it's even better! Pros miss greens, putts, hit water, etc. Ok I get it the course is more difficult, the greens are like carpets, etc, but good to know they dont hit it to 6ft every time like sometimes the highlights/standard coverage make you think
		
Click to expand...

And literally as I finished writing this Willett putted onto and then off the green at 11, very narrowly missing the water


----------



## BrianM (Apr 8, 2022)

What a shot from Tiger, just unbelievable considering his issues.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 8, 2022)

watsons approach was superb on 18 well worth a look on the app


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 8, 2022)

The woman in the red jacket behind the 16th tee box. She must stand there all day every day. She is there every year.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 8, 2022)

Cink with a hole in one at 16, after taking it out of the hole he tosses the ball to his son, who is caddying for him. I'd like to think that he said "keep that one somewhere special son".


----------



## timd77 (Apr 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			The woman in the red jacket behind the 16th tee box. She must stand there all day every day. She is there every year.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, thought I recognised her from Fleetwood’s (I think it was) a year or 2 back.


----------



## IanM (Apr 8, 2022)

However good Tiger clearly is, he's a lucky old beggar too!

Last night's drive on 18 should never have been seen again, he made par.  Just blocked the doodahs out of a 5 wood on 13, misses the water by feet and he makes birdie!


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 8, 2022)

IanM said:



			However good Tiger clearly is, he's a lucky old beggar too!

Last night's drive on 18 should never have been seen again, he made par.  Just blocked the doodahs out of a 5 wood on 13, misses the water by feet and he makes birdie!
		
Click to expand...

Every golfer experiences luck, good and bad. I'm sure he has hit a few this week that were inches from being great, but hit a slope and ended up miles away.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2022)

Jesus, Scheffler is on some run of form. He's running away with it.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 8, 2022)

Amazing fight back from Tiger after such a poor start. Meanwhile Scheffler looks like he's playing a different course to everyone else, -8 is taking the piss...😂😂


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 8, 2022)

Anyone remember a chap called DeChambeau? A guy who claimed Augusta was a par 67 for a player of his ability.

He might need to rethink that. I guess he enjoyed his 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Anyone remember a chap called DeChambeau? A guy who claimed Augusta was a par 67 for a player of his ability.

He might need to rethink that. I guess he enjoyed his 15 minutes of fame.
		
Click to expand...

This might shed some light on things...https://www.pgatour.com/news/2022/0...fall-masters-tournament-augusta-national.html
He's likely to have quite a few more hours of fame - as long as he looks after his body!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2022)

Scheduler could be ruining a very close tournament.
Long way to go but he just looks like a man in complete control of his game.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 9, 2022)

I really like Scheffler but for the good of the tournament, I hope he has a shocker tomorrow.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess the holes

View attachment 42128

View attachment 42129

View attachment 42130
View attachment 42131

Click to expand...

16, 15, 12 and 13 in that order.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Apr 9, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I really like Scheffler but for the good of the tournament, I hope he has a shocker tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I want to see a close tournament come Sunday. I don't want Scottie to implode. I just want someone to catch him.

BTW I think he looks a lot like Seve.


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			This might shed some light on things...https://www.pgatour.com/news/2022/0...fall-masters-tournament-augusta-national.html
He's likely to have quite a few more hours of fame - as long as he looks after his body!
		
Click to expand...

It is always the risk he takes. He pushes his body to the extreme, and swings at maximum effort. So, not only does he risk.getting injured more, but he is probably less likely to be able to manage it when playing golf. It is like he has no Plan B when he can't swing 100%.

I doubt many people have any sympathy with him, not after claiming it was a par 67. He decided he was fit to play. Also, what is it with Americans and Ping Pong?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			It is always the risk he takes. He pushes his body to the extreme, and swings at maximum effort. So, not only does he risk.getting injured more, but he is probably less likely to be able to manage it when playing golf. It is like he has no Plan B when he can't swing 100%.

I doubt many people have any sympathy with him, not after claiming it was a par 67. He decided he was fit to play. Also, what is it with Americans and Ping Pong?
		
Click to expand...

Too much was made of the 67 comment. If that's what he believes he should be aiming with his speed for a personally par it's no different from someone aiming to break 90 or 80 or 70 .. or expecting it 

We live in a world of instant press.. tiger was the same when he started out.. the famous "you'll learn" interview

The more press there is the more comments that can be used against people until the end of time

It's boring


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Jesus, Scheffler is on some run of form. He's running away with it.
		
Click to expand...

Long way to go yet....
Stating the obvious, but throw in a 71 from him today with a couple of 67's from the "chasers" and it's all wide open again.
I fancy Morikawa for a low one today.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 9, 2022)

Eight cuts made in eight Major starts.
Not a bad record for Bob MacIntyre.


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Too much was made of the 67 comment. If that's what he believes he should be aiming with his speed for a personally par it's no different from someone aiming to break 90 or 80 or 70 .. or expecting it 

We live in a world of instant press.. tiger was the same when he started out.. the famous "you'll learn" interview

The more press there is the more comments that can be used against people until the end of time

It's boring
		
Click to expand...

Just because he believes it, doesn't make him right. If he started shooting an average score of 67,  then he'd be putting his money where his mouth is. But, he hasn't.

Therefore, it is fair enough for people to raise an eyebrow, and raise the point. No different to you or I challenging anybody's opinion on these forums. 

Bryson may believe Augusta is relatively easy for him. Reality, so far, suggests otherwise.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Too much was made of the 67 comment. If that's what he believes he should be aiming with his speed for a personally par it's no different from someone aiming to break 90 or 80 or 70 .. or expecting it

We live in a world of instant press.. tiger was the same when he started out.. the famous "you'll learn" interview

The more press there is the more comments that can be used against people until the end of time

It's boring
		
Click to expand...

There's a big difference in saying "I'm hoping to shoot a 67 around here" to "I'm too good for this course".


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			There's a big difference in saying "I'm hoping to shoot a 67 around here" to "I'm too good for this course".
		
Click to expand...

He never said he was too good for the course tho, he said par was 67 for him . If that's his goal then fair enough


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Just because he believes it, doesn't make him right. If he started shooting an average score of 67,  then he'd be putting his money where his mouth is. But, he hasn't.

Therefore, it is fair enough for people to raise an eyebrow, and raise the point. No different to you or I challenging anybody's opinion on these forums.

Bryson may believe Augusta is relatively easy for him. Reality, so far, suggests otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Considering he is injured and advised not to play golf ATM and unable to speed train (80% fit) he has done pretty well to score 12 over.

He isn't woods

He has proven his system works elsewhere


----------



## rksquire (Apr 9, 2022)

Given his form I shouldn’t be shocked that Scheffler is cruising, but I’m totally indifferent towards him; if he wins it’ll be a bit ‘meh’ / flat I think - at the same time he’s world no. 1 so there ought to be some excitement in it but I can’t find it.  It’s been interesting so far, the Woods circus continues but to be fair that scorecard yesterday was nuts.  McIlroy is performing as expected -the only surprise is he didn’t flirt more with the cut line.  Even 7 back I don’t think Morikawa is finished.  Hideki and Smith well placed. I think Scheffler has such a lead he only needs to be conservative today, it’s a bit unfortunate as if he wasn’t such an outlier the 2 and 3 overs would still be in it setting up a great weekend.  Rooting for Lowry!


----------



## Whydowedoit (Apr 9, 2022)

There was a moment yesterday, with Andrew Coltart & Butch Harmon commentating, the sun was out, the course looked spectacular, the roars echoing around the place. Sheer magic..!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			This might shed some light on things...https://www.pgatour.com/news/2022/0...fall-masters-tournament-augusta-national.html
He's likely to have quite a few more hours of fame - as long as he looks after his body!
		
Click to expand...

From that report I have just read that. It looks like he needs to concentrate more on his balance when standing up.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			From that report I have just read that. It looks like he needs to concentrate more on his balance when standing up.
		
Click to expand...

Or, perhaps, avoiding playing 'dangerous' sports like 'ping pong'!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2022)

Rory looked shocking on the greens yesterday.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2022)

Just had an email from one of the online shops - PXG price reductions....
I wonder if it has anything to do with Swafford losing his head yesterday


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 9, 2022)

Depreston said:



			watsons approach was superb on 18 well worth a look on the app
		
Click to expand...

👌


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512561797882068998


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Too much was made of the 67 comment. If that's what he believes he should be aiming with his speed for a personally par it's no different from someone aiming to break 90 or 80 or 70 .. or expecting it

We live in a world of instant press.. tiger was the same when he started out.. the famous "you'll learn" interview

The more press there is the more comments that can be used against people until the end of time

It's boring
		
Click to expand...

Agree. People were oh so quick to view it as arrogance, whereas I think he simply meant that with the distances he's hitting, he needs to view it as a par 67. Just a way of pushing himself into trying to achieve that - he never said it was easy. But it's Bryson, people just love to hate him for some reason.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Agree. People were oh so quick to view it as arrogance, whereas I think he simply meant that with the distances he's hitting, he needs to view it as a par 67. Just a way of pushing himself into trying to achieve that - he never said it was easy. But it's Bryson, people just love to hate him for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

It's because he does things differently

People don't like it

He's been doing so much good for golf..got a personality for one.. and growing the game by doing the long drive (finishing high aswell) really boosted the long drive ratings

He is exactly what golf needs with woods on the way out. Not saying he is anywhere near as good but people will tune in to see how he hits around X course or tune in to watch him suffer 

Personally if he is fit I think he is going to win the open.


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It's because he does things differently

People don't like it

He's been doing so much good for golf..got a personality for one.. and growing the game by doing the long drive (finishing high aswell) really boosted the long drive ratings

He is exactly what golf needs with woods on the way out. Not saying he is anywhere near as good but people will tune in to see how he hits around X course or tune in to watch him suffer 

Personally if he is fit I think he is going to win the open.
		
Click to expand...

I find him entertaining, and I like that he has a different approach to the game. It is exciting. Nobody wants every golfer to be like Matthew Fitzpatrick.

However, I'll have a laugh when he makes some cocky statements and can't back it up.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Apr 9, 2022)

Will be a fascinating watch to see how Scheffler handles the big lead. With three wins already, he might have exhausted his winning appetite but the guy is a fierce competitor with a level head & he's making it look easy so far. Can't understand why you lot don't like him? Reminds me of a young Mark Calcavechia but with a better game


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 9, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I find him entertaining, and I like that he has a different approach to the game. It is exciting. Nobody wants every golfer to be like Matthew Fitzpatrick.

However, I'll have a laugh when he makes some cocky statements and can't back it up.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like him, I find him to be an insufferable tool. Saying that I'm not too keen on Fitzpatrick either, he comes across as a miserable little whiner.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I find him entertaining, and I like that he has a different approach to the game. It is exciting. Nobody wants every golfer to be like Matthew Fitzpatrick.

However, I'll have a laugh when he makes some cocky statements and can't back it up.
		
Click to expand...

Have you actually listened to him speak outside of press conferences? He seems very down to earth and not cocky


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2022)

Have to admire how Bryson has moved the needle and forced players to consider how they approach the game. His power when fit and he controls it has given him an advantage on some course. However he needs to develop a golfing brain and realise not all courses can be simply smashed into oblivion. I think he will work it out and he will win another major


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have to admire how Bryson has moved the needle and forced players to consider how they approach the game. His power when fit and he controls it has given him an advantage on some course. However he needs to develop a golfing brain and realise not all courses can be simply smashed into oblivion. I think he will work it out and he will win another major
		
Click to expand...

It's a myth he is all power tho. He only developed that recently. Before he was a very skillful player

A very good putter and his iron play is outstanding

People get blinded by distance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It's a myth he is all power tho. He only developed that recently. Before he was a very skillful player

A very good putter and his iron play is outstanding

People get blinded by distance.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree and his short game is often overlooked. However I still think there are times when he sees a hole differently to most and thinks his power will give him an advantage. It may be the case but if the driver isn't working he can get himself into what might be considered unnecessary trouble. I do think he is starting to be more pragmatic. If we get benign conditions at the Open then I can see him doing well at St Andrews


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2022)

Watch a shame that Laura Davis has got as bad as McGinley and what Montgomerie used to be like - she was very good when she first joined them


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watch a shame that Laura Davis has got as bad as McGinley and what Montgomerie used to be like - she was very good when she first joined them
		
Click to expand...


Happens in all sports with sky comms imo. Mark Butcher as an eg was different class for the first 6 months on cricket comms, totally fresh, decent thoughts and opinions, then became "one of the boys" and now just trots out the same they all do

Far too much of a "sky way to do it" rather than allowing individual styles


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2022)

Hard to believe in a comm box that includes McGinley and Coltart that most of the utter rubbish this week has come from Ewen Murray "if he had a 100 more goes from there he would do any better" after a pro pitches up to 15ft lol

And someone tell radar its wind not a draft ffs


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2022)

Willet in a hoodie, love it, go on son 🙌🏻😂


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Willet in a hoodie, love it, go on son 🙌🏻😂
		
Click to expand...


Patrons shaking their heads all over the grounds


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2022)

Scheffler spoiling it for everyone and making it look like a procession at this stage


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Willet in a hoodie, love it, go on son 🙌🏻😂
		
Click to expand...

Been a fair few wearing them - must be winding the members up 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			Happens in all sports with sky comms imo. Mark Butcher as an eg was different class for the first 6 months on cricket comms, totally fresh, decent thoughts and opinions, then became "one of the boys" and now just trots out the same they all do

Far too much of a "sky way to do it" rather than allowing individual styles
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree. All rather formulaic across all the sports. Go back even just a few years and the presenters were allowed to have their own opinions and it would spark some interesting debates. Now they have to be seen to be in harmony. I guess the only ones that do buck the trend are Souness and Keane


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2022)

Is it me or is Woods starting to limp more and more as he gets further over par?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2022)

I think Tiger will retire after this round, he knows he can't win


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I think Tiger will retire after this round, he knows he can't win 

Click to expand...

Think he'll wait until St Andrews and the 150th Open


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think he'll wait until St Andrews and the 150th Open
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but maybe tonight retire from the Masters.


----------



## IainP (Apr 9, 2022)

This might have already been posted from a couple days ago but I missed it.
Nice shank 😁 and cap tip 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512175203580887055


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2022)

IainP said:



			This might have already been posted from a couple days ago but I missed it.
Nice shank 😁

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512175203580887055

Click to expand...

There's no such thing as a nice shank, classic mibbie


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2022)

Great start from Lowry , and Scheffler certainly having an interesting first few holes


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2022)

Starting to get interesting now. Would love Lowry to reel this in a bit and be challenging late on Sunday.

Some great shots being played in the last 30 minutes or so, absolutely loving it and it doesn’t feel like Scheffler has run away with this just yet.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2022)

Scheffler appears to be putting a gilet on in between shots and taking it off again to hit. What an impressive level of faffing. 😂


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Scheffler appears to be putting a gilet on in between shots and taking it off again to hit. What an impressive level of faffing. 😂
		
Click to expand...

He's made me try to find it to buy one, so Nike will obviously be happy.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			He's made me try to find it to buy one, so Nike will obviously be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to put it on and off repeatedly like him? 😆


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Are you going to put it on and off repeatedly like him? 😆
		
Click to expand...

Only when he's leading next time he plays the Masters.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2022)

The weird thing about the on / off gilet is that you barely realise they are on, I have a FJ one and love it. I wonder if the on /off is a process to help slow him down, keep him calm?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The weird thing about the on / off gilet is that you barely realise they are on, I have a FJ one and love it. I wonder if the on /off is a process to help slow him down, keep him calm?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, thought maybe he didn't like swinging with it on. Maybe those Nike gilets make an awful rustling sound. (Don't tell Bazzatron.)


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Would love Lowry to reel this in a bit and be challenging late on Sunday. … it doesn’t feel like Scheffler has run away with this just yet.
		
Click to expand...

Another birdie for Scheffler while Lowry seems to have suddenly forgotten his wedge yardages. Maybe not then.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Another birdie for Scheffler while Lowry seems to have suddenly forgotten his wedge yardages. Maybe not then. 

Click to expand...

Every time Cotter bigs up Lowry's wedge play and chipping, 'watch and learn' he makes a horlicks of the shot. Just let him hit it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Every time Cotter bigs up Lowry's wedge play and chipping, 'watch and learn' he makes a horlicks of the shot. Just let him hit it.
		
Click to expand...

Get him to pick on Scheffler, and mibbie make a game of it 
Is anyone wanting for him to win?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Dunno, thought maybe he didn't like swinging with it on. Maybe those Nike gilets make an awful rustling sound. (Don't tell Bazzatron.)
		
Click to expand...

I think you're spot on there, doesn't want it on for swinging. Just the walking.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2022)

He's spreadeagled the field so we're talking about his gilet instead.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 9, 2022)

Why has McGinley’s hair turned brown?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 9, 2022)

Scheffler seems a good guy and he's playing great golf, but it's making for poor TV if you want a close run competition.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 9, 2022)

Find it a tad boring when somebody has a 5 shot lead and there are no Brits in contention.


----------



## hovis (Apr 9, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Find it a tad boring when somebody has a 5 shot lead and there are no Brits in contention.
		
Click to expand...

It ruins it for me too. I like to see a Sunday battle


----------



## MarkT (Apr 9, 2022)

Do people like the 'new' 11th? Seen a couple of players chip/putt into the water, seems to be fewer straightforward bogeys and nice to see some long irons come out so quite like it. Obviously more fun when they shove the pin back left


----------



## Dando (Apr 9, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Why has McGinley’s hair turned brown?
		
Click to expand...

It’s a different cat napping on his head  today


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Every time Cotter bigs up *Lowry's wedge play and chipping*, 'watch and learn' he makes a horlicks of the shot. Just let him hit it.
		
Click to expand...

Still got probably the smoothest short game action of the field - gorgeous to watch!


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Do people like the 'new' 11th? Seen a couple of players chip/putt into the water, seems to be fewer straightforward bogeys and nice to see some long irons come out so quite like it. Obviously more fun when they shove the pin back left
		
Click to expand...


no not really, seems a bit contrived tbh


----------



## IanM (Apr 9, 2022)

Edit... here's Tiger now!  My missus reckons he'll have a sickie tomorrow!

And

Good old Shane on 13th... don't hold back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			no not really, seems a bit contrived tbh
		
Click to expand...

Sums up the Tournament


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2022)

Scotty _finally _making a game of it for us?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Scotty _finally _making a game of it for us?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. As we were.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Does Scheffler have too big a jerk in his follow-through swing?.
I know it's working ATM, but is it sustainable?
Who's sticking the voodoo pins in


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 9, 2022)

I would be happy if it starts tomorrow with just 3 shots between Smith and Scheffler. More than that and I think it's just too much of an ask.


----------



## evemccc (Apr 9, 2022)

Happy that Scheffler and Smith look to be fighting it out…and equally happy Spieth didn’t make the cut and Hatton is close to the bottom of those that did. Cannot see any appeal in either of those two


----------



## IainP (Apr 10, 2022)

Oooh, a bit of late tree drama


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2022)

IainP said:



			Oooh, a bit of late tree drama
		
Click to expand...

It depends where they stick the pins


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2022)

IainP said:



			Oooh, a bit of late tree drama
		
Click to expand...

We needed it. If the gap is only 3 we might still have a decent last day.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 10, 2022)

Heck of a 5 after all that. 

Tomorrow should hopefully be a good battle between the top two.


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			Heck of a 5 after all that.

Tomorrow should hopefully be a good battle between the top two.
		
Click to expand...


the iron shot he hit in from the pine straw is ridiculously good, even moreso when you consider what had gone before and whats on the line


----------



## ClicketyClick (Apr 10, 2022)

Looking at Scheffler's demeanour during the 3rd round, he did look very relaxed and unflustered. Impressive for a guy who's in uncharted territory in terms of having a significant lead in a Major. Avoided what could easily have been doubles at 12 & 18. Let's see what he's made of if he has a wobbly start today...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I would be happy if it starts tomorrow with just 3 shots between Smith and Scheffler. More than that and I think it's just too much of an ask.
		
Click to expand...

I remember a certain Mr Norman being 6 shots clear of Mr Faldo a few years ago.
It's not over 'til the fat lady sings as Dame Laura might say...

I'm hoping a certain Cam Smith doesn't think it's all over. I've got twenty crisp ones riding on him...😳😳😳


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Still got probably the smoothest short game action of the field - gorgeous to watch!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, he is normally fabulous at those shots, just not today whenever he was bigged up as 'watch this masterclass '😆. The criticism was not at him, it was the the excessive bigging up in commentary.


----------



## hovis (Apr 10, 2022)

I've found this years masters to be very boring. It Just seems to be a putting competition.   I've notice no matter how poor the drive they still have a shot.   At least grow the rough up a bit!!!!


----------



## IainP (Apr 10, 2022)

hovis said:



			I've found this years masters to be very boring. It Just seems* to be a putting competition*.   I've notice no matter how poor the drive they still have a shot.   At least grow the rough up a bit!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Only this year? ☺😉😁


----------



## Brechin balata (Apr 10, 2022)

I completely agree 


hovis said:



			I've found this years masters to be very boring. It Just seems to be a putting competition.   I've notice no matter how poor the drive they still have a shot.   At least grow the rough up a bit!!!![/QUO
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			It depends where they stick the pins 

Click to expand...

I know where I'd like to stick one


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2022)

hovis said:



			I've found this years masters to be very boring. It Just seems to be a putting competition.   I've notice no matter how poor the drive they still have a shot.   At least grow the rough up a bit!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve struggled to get any interest in it this year


----------



## pendodave (Apr 10, 2022)

IainP said:



			Only this year? ☺😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Langer, scott, sergio, hideki.... a rogues gallery of the world's finest putters ;-)
I'm too lazy to look it up, but I'm pretty certain it's an approach shot competition every year.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 10, 2022)

Scheffler is a great player, but I can't say I am excited at the prospect of him winning. He looks like another (admittedly better than average) boring US college product giving thanks to God and with a standard issue blonde wife but without a great deal of personality.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 10, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Scheffler is a great player, but I can't say I am excited at the prospect of him winning. He looks like another (admittedly better than average) boring US college product giving thanks to God and with a standard issue blonde wife but without a great deal of personality.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that over a Patrick Reed type, the obnoxious, over-inflated ego, not a particularly nice human being.


----------



## hovis (Apr 10, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I'll take that over a Patrick Reed type, the obnoxious, over-inflated ego, not a particularly nice human being.
		
Click to expand...

But at least he adds a little glitter to show show.   What's a bit of moved sand between friends!!!


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I'll take that over a Patrick Reed type, the obnoxious, over-inflated ego, not a particularly nice human being.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you’re Not a fan of “captain America?”


----------



## Bratty (Apr 10, 2022)

Dando said:



			I take it you’re Not a fan of “captain America?”
		
Click to expand...

And you would be correct, sir. 🤣


----------



## Ethan (Apr 10, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I'll take that over a Patrick Reed type, the obnoxious, over-inflated ego, not a particularly nice human being.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody likes Patrick Reed, but plenty of better alternatives available.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I'll take that over a Patrick Reed type, the obnoxious, over-inflated ego, not a particularly nice human being.
		
Click to expand...

He thinks the world of you mush...


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2022)

hovis said:



			I've found this years masters to be very boring. It Just seems to be a putting competition.   I've notice no matter how poor the drive they still have a shot.   At least grow the rough up a bit!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That''s also something I've noticed too. But a good chunk of that seems also down to the TV coverage producer seemingly switching to someone putting rather more than normal. And, of course, Tigeritis has returned! There have still been a few great recoveries from the pine straw and Willett's one from the path was rather good too.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Scheffler is a great player, but I can't say I am excited at the prospect of him winning. He looks like another (admittedly better than average) boring US college product giving thanks to God and with a standard issue blonde wife but without a great deal of personality.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! Given his scorecard from yesterday, I'd expect a bit more emotion. But maybe that's how/why he's become so good relatively quickly - and quietly. Even Tiger is pretty subdued, but that could well be down to pain and (lack of) performance. Bring back Seve!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 10, 2022)

6 times in the past 24 years has someone come back to win from 3 shots or more down in the final round. 

Hopefully Smith can put some early pressure on to make a spectacle of it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Scheffler is a great player, but I can't say I am excited at the prospect of him winning. He looks like another (admittedly better than average) boring US college product giving thanks to God and with a standard issue blonde wife but without a great deal of personality.
		
Click to expand...

How should he be acting so that he doesn’t suffer the wrath of the judgement of Ethan from England  ? Should he have married someone with different colour hair ? Should he get himself high as a kite on prescription drugs and then crash his car , or maybe sleep with multiple prostitutes behind his wife’s back ? Should he spit his way around the course ? Serve a 6 month ban for drugs ? 

When did it become boring to be outstanding at a sport , be clean living , marry his high school love and don’t cause any contraversy ?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 10, 2022)

The only way he'd keep Ethan happy would be to wear a triple-strength mask everywhere, indoors and out, social distance from everybody and ensure others do the same.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How should he be acting so that he doesn’t suffer the wrath of the judgement of Ethan from England  ? Should he have married someone with different colour hair ? Should he get himself high as a kite on prescription drugs and then crash his car , or maybe sleep with multiple prostitutes behind his wife’s back ? Should he spit his way around the course ? Serve a 6 month ban for drugs ?

When did it become boring to be outstanding at a sport , be clean living , marry his high school love and don’t cause any contraversy ?
		
Click to expand...

Dear dear, I don't know why you are taking offence. If your list of what makes people interesting only extends as far as those things you have listed, then I think you need to get out a bit more. Of the Americans, Koepka, Justin Thomas, Spieth, Johnson, Champ, Zalatoris etc etc all more interesting players and people and apart from a few blonde wives, don't think any have done any of the rest of that list.  



Pathetic Shark said:



			The only way he'd keep Ethan happy would be to wear a triple-strength mask everywhere, indoors and out, social distance from everybody and ensure others do the same.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, do try a bit harder. That is pitiful.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How should he be acting so that he doesn’t suffer the wrath of the judgement of Ethan from England  ? Should he have married someone with different colour hair ? Should he get himself high as a kite on prescription drugs and then crash his car , or maybe sleep with multiple prostitutes behind his wife’s back ? Should he spit his way around the course ? Serve a 6 month ban for drugs ?

When did it become boring to be outstanding at a sport , be clean living , marry his high school love and don’t cause any contraversy ?
		
Click to expand...

TBF. Woods was popular before all of that 😂😂

I can see the point Ethan was making. It's the same with some footballers now. Less character and more just trained for interviews. 

But it's always catch 22. Sensible equals boring and controversial equals spoilt.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How should he be acting so that he doesn’t suffer the wrath of the judgement of Ethan from England  ? Should he have married someone with different colour hair ? Should he get himself high as a kite on prescription drugs and then crash his car , or maybe sleep with multiple prostitutes behind his wife’s back ? Should he spit his way around the course ? Serve a 6 month ban for drugs ?

*When did it become boring to be outstanding at a sport , be clean living , marry his high school love and don’t cause any contraversy ?*

Click to expand...

As soon as it was deemed 'boring'! But there's nothing wrong with 'boring' golf either! Nick Faldo made a career out of it and Dustin Johnson isn't exactly 'exciting' to watch! DuChambeau apparently needs to become 'more boring' in the minds of some, so there's apparently no chance of pleasing everybody! Personally, I don't mind either style, though 'exciting' is, by its natue, more interesting to watch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Dear dear, I don't know why you are taking offence. If your list of what makes people interesting only extends as far as those things you have listed, then I think you need to get out a bit more. Of the Americans, Koepka, Justin Thomas, Spieth, Johnson, Champ, Zalatoris etc etc all more interesting players and people and apart from a few blonde wives, don't think any have done any of the rest of that list. 



Oh, do try a bit harder. That is pitiful.
		
Click to expand...

What does someone’s wife have to do with how they are as a golfer ? Why even bring it up ? Are you jealous or something 

Those golfers you mentioned are no more “exciting” than Scheffler - unless you want him to create some social media rivalry like Koepka.

Why is there always some that look for a negative towards someone when they are doing well , is it too hard for people to just say - what a great golfer he is and playing well.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Nobody likes Patrick Reed, but plenty of better alternatives available.
		
Click to expand...

WRONG!

Patrick Reed called me Sir at the London Club when I was marshalling - he's very astute !

He's on my Chistmas card list 👍


----------



## evemccc (Apr 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How should he be acting so that he doesn’t suffer the wrath of the judgement of Ethan from England  ? Should he have married someone with different colour hair ? Should he get himself high as a kite on prescription drugs and then crash his car , or maybe sleep with multiple prostitutes behind his wife’s back ? Should he spit his way around the course ? Serve a 6 month ban for drugs ?

When did it become boring to be outstanding at a sport , be clean living , marry his high school love and don’t cause any contraversy ?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the English / British think that’s boring…behaving like a total fool is also seen as being a character and having ‘personality’ 

I am just happy that Hatton has played poorly….total embarrassment that ‘man’(child) is to himself and his nation


----------



## IainP (Apr 10, 2022)

pendodave said:



			Langer, scott, sergio, hideki.... a rogues gallery of the world's finest putters ;-)
I'm too lazy to look it up, but I'm pretty certain it's an approach shot competition every year.
		
Click to expand...

The original quote mentioned "growing the rough". Suggest that Augusta's general approach is not to grow rough but defend the course with severely sloping and fast greens. So a combination of shot placement & putting (plus a sprinkle of luck).
Of course any pro only has to putt well for 4 days to do well in a tournament, not a whole career 🙄


----------



## Ethan (Apr 10, 2022)

chrisd said:



			WRONG!

Patrick Reed called me Sir at the London Club when I was marshalling - he's very astute !

He's on my Chistmas card list 👍
		
Click to expand...

He meant it sarcastically.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2022)

Ethan said:



			He meant it sarcastically.
		
Click to expand...

He absolutely didn't, I found his ball for him !


----------



## Bratty (Apr 10, 2022)

chrisd said:



			WRONG!

Patrick Reed called me Sir at the London Club when I was marshalling - he's very astute !

He's on my Chistmas card list 👍
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness... you're just proving my point for me!!! 🤣🤣


----------



## Bratty (Apr 10, 2022)

chrisd said:



			He absolutely didn't, I found his ball for him !
		
Click to expand...

Did he then kick it out on to the fairway?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Oh my goodness... you're just proving my point for me!!! 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

You know how to wound people Bratty 😂


----------



## Ethan (Apr 10, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Unfortunately the English / British think that’s boring…behaving like a total fool is also seen as being a character and having ‘personality’

I am just happy that Hatton has played poorly….total embarrassment that ‘man’(child) is to himself and his nation
		
Click to expand...

Hatton is, apparently, pretty reasonable in real life.

A player doesn't need to be a party animal or sociopath to be interesting or have some personality. Too many of the US players give utterly bland and soporific interviews, and are utterly forgettable. Others say interesting things and/or have some presence on the course. 

Most people appear to have missed the blonde wife, thing, by the way, which was a reference to a Ryder Cup ceremony a few years back where practically every US player brought out such a creature. It was covered and commented on widely as a cliche of US golf.

I have nothing against blonde wives per se.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Hatton is, apparently, pretty reasonable in real life.

A player doesn't need to be a party animal or sociopath to be interesting or have some personality. Too many of the US players give utterly bland and soporific interviews, and are utterly forgettable. Others say interesting things and/or have some presence on the course.

*Most people appear to have missed the blonde wife, thing, by the way, which was a reference to a Ryder Cup ceremony a few years back where practically every US player brought out such a creature. It was covered and commented on widely as a cliche of US golf.

I have nothing against blonde wives per se.*

Click to expand...

What a classy man you are - “creature” - I guess it was only commented on by the jealous people


----------



## Ethan (Apr 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a classy man you are - “creature” - I guess it was only commented on by the jealous people
		
Click to expand...

Have a lie down. You'll feel better.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a classy man you are - “creature” - I guess it was only commented on by the jealous people
		
Click to expand...


All stereotypers/generalisers are stupid/fools!


----------



## Red devil (Apr 10, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I remember a certain Mr Norman being 6 shots clear of Mr Faldo a few years ago.
It's not over 'til the fat lady sings as Dame Laura might say...

I'm hoping a certain Cam Smith doesn't think it's all over. I've got twenty crisp ones riding on him...😳😳😳[/QUOTE
Me too @16/1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 10, 2022)

Says it all that the forum's resident know-it-all on Covid thinks Tyrrell Hatton is OK.     Birds of a feather .....


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



*Says it all that the forum's resident know-it-all on Covid* thinks Tyrrell Hatton is OK.     Birds of a feather .....
		
Click to expand...

Certainly 'best qualified forumer to comment' unless you know of a forummer better qualified! 
And I can't see any _real_ justification for the 'is OK' comment...Did the 'apparently' not register?!


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2022)

Do people really care about the players, and what they are like as people, personality or looks etc?
You’re not watching because you may get to bang them! 
It’s to watch golf shots being played on a beautiful course!!


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 10, 2022)

Can’t win on here.
A player is calm and gives sensible interviews he has no character.

A player gets a bit sweary, let’s his feelings out or says what he thinks and they are a disgrace.

Hatton seems like a perfectly nice bloke, but swears a bit. And what a shock that some don’t have a problem with Trump loving Reed. Despite him being a serial cheat. But we’ll forgive that eah?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 10, 2022)

Well I like both Scottie and Cam.

As I said many pages ago I took Scottie to win outright at 28/1 and Cam at 14/1 E/W. I also took TW at 40/1, but that was just to soften the Tiger-fest which I knew was nailed on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513203041700356098
😂😂


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			As soon as it was deemed 'boring'! But there's nothing wrong with 'boring' golf either! Nick Faldo made a career out of it and Dustin Johnson isn't exactly 'exciting' to watch! DuChambeau apparently needs to become 'more boring' in the minds of some, so there's apparently no chance of pleasing everybody! Personally, I don't mind either style, though 'exciting' is, by its natue, more interesting to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm,,see what you're saying, but not too sure it's true for all those who really understand and are keen on a sport.
Noticing and appreciating the finer points, clevernesses of a sport may seem boring but I find it very interesting to watch someone very skilled at something I am interested in. It may seem mundane and routine to a lot of people but a calm skill is to be appreciated.
Take F1 for instance. Not much interest to me, a seeming procession, but to the cognoscenti I'm sure it can be fascinating what is going on.
Of course, no doubt, many would find it interesting if there were some spectacular crashes, but not really what is desired!
I find Scheffler's calmness during his meteoric rise to be good side of his character, perhaps not many would possess it. And I would like to see him succeed.
But, like Ethan, I hope he doesn't "thank God etc" should he win.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			...
But, like Ethan, I hope he doesn't "thank God etc" should he win.
		
Click to expand...

Zack Johnson's speech was cringeworthy!
Though watching the previous few hours, on a big screen in Ham's Hame St Andrews, was a joy!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2022)

Was going so well on here with so much golf to enjoy until the arguments in an empty room start spoiling it. Roll on the live coverage and we can comment on the brilliance of the shots rather than wives hair colour and the ilk. 

Is it a two horse race? Can Im get into the mix? Looking forward to an interesting evening


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 10, 2022)

Rory starting his usual last day charge to back door into a top 5 finish. 
His driving is absolutely nuts. 343 carry on 2 and then drives the green on 3.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

Go Min Woo...what a front 9..


----------



## BrianM (Apr 10, 2022)

What is the starter saying, I thought he said fore / four…..
Am I missing something 😂😂


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2022)

BrianM said:



			What is the starter saying, I thought he said fore / four…..
Am I missing something 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Yank starters tend to say “fore please…” to start the announcement


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2022)

Boring chip by Scheffler 🤣


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Go Min Woo...what a front 9..
		
Click to expand...

Don't praise him too much. Just googled him, and Google Images suggests he might have a blonde girlfriend / wife.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2022)

Smith lays down a marker


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2022)

Tiger  What an achievement...looks in pain but the reception and the smile...warmed to him a lot this week.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 10, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Don't praise him too much. Just googled him, and Google Images suggests he might have a blonde girlfriend / wife.
		
Click to expand...

It's OK, he has a personality and a sense of humour.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Smith lays down a marker
		
Click to expand...

Thought we might have a 2 shot swing, but for a fantastic chip by SS. But still, birdie for Smith early doors is exactly what we needed for today. 👍🏻


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

Brilliant to see Tiger make it through 72 holes, now wrap him in cotton wool until the open


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 10, 2022)

Those pretensious Rolex adverts get on my wick


----------



## BrianM (Apr 10, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Yes, Yank starters tend to say “fore please…” to start the announcement
		
Click to expand...

Cheers James, I thought the Malbec was  playing tricks.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			Brilliant to see Tiger make it through 72 holes, now wrap him in cotton wool until the open 

Click to expand...

Yep, some effort to complete 72 holes with a leg sponsored by Mecano. Hopefully he can recover some fitness and his pain eases and he is able to play some more events.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			Brilliant to see Tiger make it through 72 holes, now wrap him in cotton wool until the open 

Click to expand...

How much damage has he done to himself though - he didn’t look right at all and just seemed to look worse as the four days went on - adrenaline got him over the cut line 

TOC not a tough walk but I hope he can make it - might well be his last


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Yep, some effort to complete 72 holes with a leg sponsored by Mecano. Hopefully he can recover some fitness and his pain eases and he is able to play some more events.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think he'll play anymore until St Andrews? Looked to struggle big time. I guess if the tour has some easy walking courses he may play but I think he'll rest and look to the Open and then call it a day. Why put yourself through pain every event and not compete? He has nothing left to prove


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 10, 2022)

Nice to see Tiger so relaxed in an interview


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 10, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Rory starting his usual last day charge to back door into a top 5 finish.
His driving is absolutely nuts. 343 carry on 2 and then drives the green on 3.
		
Click to expand...

It's known as a McSunday and there are two types. The one where he is totally out of contention and storms up the leader board for a top ten finish, and the one where he starts in the lead but tumbles down the leaderboard for a top ten finish. 
And he also wins occasionally.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2022)

Game on


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you think he'll play anymore until St Andrews? Looked to struggle big time. I guess if the tour has some easy walking courses he may play but I think he'll rest and look to the Open and then call it a day. Why put yourself through pain every event and not compete? He has nothing left to prove
		
Click to expand...

I guess he is the same as many professional sports stars. The thought of finally calling it a day is scary as hell. Most have no choice but to give up, as they are so much worse than their peers. Pretty much any professional golfer at 47, who had been what Tiger has been through, would have had no choice but to call it a day a long time ago. His ability still allows him to compete (I.e. at least post good rounds and make cuts).

But, his leg may well be the best it will ever be. And the fact it hurts like hell as the rounds progress, may make it difficult for him to challenge for another win (but I hope not). So, maybe retirement could soon become a consideration. However, nice to hear him say he wants to play the Open, and St Andrews is his favourite course in the world.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

Looks like Scottie's got the lefts.....as has Cam but not quite as left..


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 10, 2022)

Starting to get interesting.  What was that by Lowry!?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Did he then kick it out on to the fairway?
		
Click to expand...

It was a practice round, there was only him, me, and his caddy on the hole . He had hit out of a bunker into rough about 50 yards out, thanked me for finding it then canned the chip !


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2022)

Come on Cam...

Bollocks 😱😱😱


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

"This is not the start Scottie was looking for" says Butch...
Really? 
No .....


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 10, 2022)

That’s the best thinned chip you’ll ever see!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2022)

Jammy git!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			That’s the best thinned chip you’ll ever see!
		
Click to expand...

Think Smiffy taught him


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

That's the kind of luck you need to win the Masters


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 10, 2022)

That is one dirty way to get a birdie.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2022)

Great chip; I think he used the linear method 🤣🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2022)

Umm Rory 4 under after 8 - but 7 back , Scheffler not swinging great 

Looks like there are birdies out there to get


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm Rory 4 under after 8 - but 7 back , Scheffler not swinging great

Looks like there are birdies out there to get
		
Click to expand...

Typical McIlroy. Play yourself out and then make a really late charge to offset the damage and climb the leaderboard. Too little too late and still can't put 4 decent rounds together


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 10, 2022)

The sight of tiger limping around was just painful to see

Well played making the 4 days 

Someone needs to whisper in Rory's ear.. masters starts on Thursday mate not Sunday


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm Rory 4 under after 8 - but 7 back , Scheffler not swinging great

Looks like there are birdies out there to get
		
Click to expand...

I know a wise man who thinks he’ll shoot 60 and win it 🤞


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I know a wise man who thinks he’ll shoot 60 and win it 🤞
		
Click to expand...

I'd challenge all 3 of those those thoughts!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

Now that's the proper way to hole a chip.....Rors on a roll


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2022)

The record 100th time Rory has played like Tiger on crack on a Sunday when just out of contention. Incredible really.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Now that's the proper way to hole a chip.....Rors on a roll
		
Click to expand...

Using his chipper…..🤔🤪


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 10, 2022)

5 under through 10 and could be even better. Once the pressure is off McIlroy makes the game look easy.


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 10, 2022)

Just wish Sky would stop the whole “he’s coming, he could win this”. He’ll need to shoot 60 and hope Schefflar somehow Norman’s or Speith’s this. 
It’s Rory, he’s going to throw a 3 putt bogey in somewhere.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 10, 2022)

Around 2 hours for 8 holes. Why are they not on the clock? Oh perhaps the *spectators* would not like it. Whoops perhaps I should be banned from GM Forum by not referring to them as patrons.


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Typical McIlroy. Play yourself out and then make a really late charge to offset the damage and climb the leaderboard. Too little too late and still can't put 4 decent rounds together
		
Click to expand...

He is without doubt the best golfer in the world once winning a tournament itself is out of reach.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2022)

Rory now at 6 under with some great chances ahead- he could easily post a score to get them thinking twice 

Just supreme golf from him


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 10, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Around 2 hours for 8 holes. Why are they not on the clock? Oh perhaps the *spectators* would not like it. Whoops perhaps I should be banned from GM Forum by not referring to them as patrons.
		
Click to expand...

Because there is no clock at The Masters.


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

The utter state of Coltart when Rory makes eagle lol


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 10, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Because there is no clock at The Masters.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you are a15 year old amateur.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 10, 2022)

If nothing else Rory will now receive a pair of crystal highball glasses for that eagle. Coltart and Dougherty have basically popped him in the Jacket


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2022)

Impressive round for sure by Rory
Let’s hope Smith and Scheffler don’t look at the leaderboard they might poo their pants.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Because there is no clock at The Masters.
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is. Ask Guan Tianlang!!


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 10, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Yes there is. Ask Guan Tianlang!!
		
Click to expand...

True indeed. I must be overdosing on Rolex telling me that The Masters is timeless.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2022)

MarkT said:



			If nothing else Rory will now receive a pair of crystal highball glasses for that eagle.
		
Click to expand...

You know when you watch QI and the siren goes when you give a particular answer.............Masters bingo 🤦.....🤣🤣


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

Game over for Cam I believe....


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Game over for Cam I believe....
		
Click to expand...

hmmm


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Game over for Cam I believe....
		
Click to expand...

He could get one back here.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

And you never know...we might get to see it


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			And you never know...we might get to see it 

Click to expand...

Congrats on winning your CBD oil Pro V1’s 👏👏


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 10, 2022)

The best putter in the world????


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Congrats on winning your CBD oil Pro V1’s 👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Ta muchly..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ta muchly..

Click to expand...

 Is that infused balls? 

Must get some 😂😎


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Is that infused balls?

Must get some 😂😎
		
Click to expand...

I'm taking no further part in this conversation....


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 10, 2022)

Scottie Scheffler is managing his lead well - for entertainment purposes, it would be good to see him suddenly implode, but I don't think it is going to happen. Smith isn't exactly scaring him and Rory is doing his usual of playing well when the game is up.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2022)

That's the Masters finished for another year then.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2022)

Surely the point about the back 9 at Augusta is that the game’s never up, because so much can happen.


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 10, 2022)

Does Scheffler not have to see the finish from Smith to sign his card ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2022)

Congrats Scottie Scheffler - very impressive win 
Some great golf by Rory - needs to follow that up now


----------



## hovis (Apr 10, 2022)

Scheffler walking to the 13th


----------



## DaveR (Apr 10, 2022)

Hate it when majors become a one man show 🥱


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Surely the point about the back 9 at Augusta is that the game’s never up, because so much can happen.
		
Click to expand...


hard when the nearest challenger is all but finished in his round, Scheffler not even worried if Smith goes on a charge now


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			hard when the nearest challenger is all but finished in his round, Scheffler not even worried if Smith goes on a charge now
		
Click to expand...

Very much so, but there’s always danger lurking round the corner


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some great golf by Rory - needs to follow that up now
		
Click to expand...

We've been saying this for the last 6 years now :-/

Heck of a 3 by him there. But again, he has left it too late.


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Very much so, but there’s always danger lurking round the corner
		
Click to expand...


where? water short of 15, or a long way left on 16 other than that its pretty wide and straight forward coming home now hes thru 13


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 10, 2022)

Spotless round by Mcilroy, just a shame it was a day too late to really count.


----------



## timd77 (Apr 10, 2022)

Rory bloody McIlroy, hats off.

Annoyingly having to stay up now though! 🤣


----------



## IanM (Apr 10, 2022)

Wow..then Collin follows him in


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 10, 2022)

That’s the exciting bit done with. Now to watch Scheffler bore the win out.


----------



## slicer79 (Apr 10, 2022)

One of the greatest rounds McIlroy has played, that was another level


----------



## IainP (Apr 10, 2022)

Easiest bunker on the course 🙄


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 10, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			That’s the exciting bit done with. Now to watch Scheffler bore the win out.
		
Click to expand...

It's not over yet.


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 10, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			It's not over yet.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it is. There isn’t any danger left, he’ll just lay up on 15. 

No pressure on Scheffler now, it should be fairly comfortable coming in now.


----------



## hovis (Apr 10, 2022)

IanM said:



			Wow..then Collin follows him in
		
Click to expand...

That means something completely different where I come from 😉


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 10, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Yeah it is. There isn’t any danger left, he’ll just lay up on 15.

No pressure on Scheffler now, it should be fairly comfortable coming in now.
		
Click to expand...

Tell that to Jordan Spieth. 
There's plenty of pressure over the last 4 holes!


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Tell that to Jordan Spieth.
There's plenty of pressure over the last 4 holes!
		
Click to expand...


Spieth lost it on 10,11 and especially 12, not the last 4 holes


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Tell that to Jordan Spieth.
There's plenty of pressure over the last 4 holes!
		
Click to expand...

Spieth melted on the 12th. Scheffler is just ticking off the holes, the tournament is done.


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

another boring dull shot from the calm, smiling scheffler


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			Spieth lost it on 10,11 and especially 12, not the last 4 holes
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the pressure, on any part of the course.


----------



## rksquire (Apr 10, 2022)

Scheffler has played great but doesn’t capture the imagination; he‘ll be delighted but in a way he’s quite unlucky; Woods stole the build up & the first 2/3 days; McIlroy has stolen Masters Sunday.  Looks like he’ll be champ, easily, and will have a nice green jacket so he won’t care!!


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			I'm talking about the pressure, on any part of the course.
		
Click to expand...

There is no pressure though, wide fairways, plenty of space to miss and very few hazards once youre through the 12th. Once youre on 13 its a really good course to defend a lead. Its actually set up for someone to charge the last 6 holes by making eagles on 13/15, 16 an easy birdie with the pin position etc, Scheffler has no one chasing him and can pretty much do as he pleases


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2022)

Can someone nip out to the practice range and tell Rory it's time to put the clubs in the boot?


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

rksquire said:



			Scheffler has played great but doesn’t capture the imagination; he‘ll be delighted but in a way he’s quite unlucky; Woods stole the build up & the first 2/3 days; McIlroy has stolen Masters Sunday.  Looks like he’ll be champ, easily, and will have a nice green jacket so he won’t care!!
		
Click to expand...


What doesnt capture the imagination? Hes been utterly brilliant for me. Calm, composed, smiling, relaxed, never gets too up or down. Has come in as world number 1 with everyone saying he shouldnt be and destroyed a very very strong field to prove he is the best in the world currently for me.

Actually think he'll be quite happy the limelight hasnt been on him all week tbh


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			There is no pressure though, wide fairways, plenty of space to miss and very few hazards once youre through the 12th. Once youre on 13 its a really good course to defend a lead. Its actually set up for someone to charge the last 6 holes by making eagles on 13/15, 16 an easy birdie with the pin position etc, Scheffler has no one chasing him and can pretty much do as he pleases
		
Click to expand...

I agree with most of that except the pressure bit. 
You, and some others make it sound like a walk in the park! 
The pressure is, a Major, the Masters. 
However, aside from all that Scheffler is a great golfer and thoroughly deserves to be Masters champion!


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			What doesnt capture the imagination?
		
Click to expand...

That lack of a 'thing'. He need Popeye arms, or a hillbilly haircut, or an ability to only shoot great rounds on day 4 four of majors when the lead is out of reach, or 15 majors, or a bowed left wrist that shouldnt work in a golf swing, or an outrageous 64deg wedge skill with a sideline in offending the PGA Tour. Any thing. But a thing.


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			I agree with most of that except the pressure bit.
You, and some others make it sound like a walk in the park!
The pressure is, a Major, the Masters.
However, aside from all that Scheffler is a great golfer and thoroughly deserves to be Masters champion!
		
Click to expand...


Not a walk in the park by any means but the chances for big numbers are behind him then and it was only big numbers that were a risk by then, you referenced Spieth, he ran up the big numbers around Amen corner (where he dropped 5? shots in 3 holes). These guys are just too good to drop those sort of shots round the last 4 or 5 holes here the way its set up for the final day especially


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2022)

These two have lost over a hole on the next group, two shot penalty for slow play surely??


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			I agree with most of that except the pressure bit.
You, and some others make it sound like a walk in the park!
The pressure is, a Major, the Masters.
However, aside from all that Scheffler is a great golfer and thoroughly deserves to be Masters champion!
		
Click to expand...

You said it wasn't over when others pointed out it was over.

The others were corect. It was over when the posts were made, it's over now and it will be officially over in a few shots time. Scheffler thoroughly deserves the reception he is about to receive as he walks up 18.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 10, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			That lack of a 'thing'. He need Popeye arms, or a hillbilly haircut, or an ability to only shoot great rounds on day 4 four of majors when the lead is out of reach, or 15 majors, or a bowed left wrist that should work in a golf swing, or an outrageous 64deg wedge skill with a sideline in offending the PGA Tour. Any thing. But a thing.
		
Click to expand...

I get what you mean. It's also interesting that he doesn't appear to have any one key strength - he doesn't seem to be the best in the world at one thing, he's just pretty good at everything. 

If someone had challenged him, it would have been interesting. But he can only beat what he's up against.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2022)

Where is Peter Allis with a new kitchen joke when you need him...


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 10, 2022)

ger147 said:



			You said it wasn't over when others pointed out it was over.

The others were corect. It was over when the posts were made, it's over now and it will be officially over in a few shots time. Scheffler thoroughly deserves the reception he is about to receive as he walks up 18.
		
Click to expand...

But it wasn't over then, when I said it. It's never over til it's over. 
Anyway well done Scottie Scheffler, a very worthy Champion! 🍻


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			But it wasn't over then, when I said it. It's never over til it's over.
Anyway well done Scottie Scheffler, a very worthy Champion! 🍻
		
Click to expand...

It was...


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

well played Scottie Scheffler 

Is 4 wins in 6 including a WGC and a first major enough to be world number 1. Of course it is


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2022)

ger147 said:



			You said it wasn't over when others pointed out it was over.

The others were corect. It was over when the posts were made, it's over now and it will be officially over in a few shots time. Scheffler thoroughly deserves the reception he is about to receive as he walks up 18.
		
Click to expand...

So it’s over then


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

good job he had a few in hand.......................


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 10, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			It's never over til it's over.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is one that Butch just dreamed up today. The phrase is - it aint over till the fat lady sings. So long associated with the back nine on Masters Sunday that I cant believe he got it wrong.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2022)

JamesR said:



			So it’s over then
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

Christ! Did he just four putt for banter alone?? If only anyone had kept pace with him!


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 11, 2022)

She doesn't look blonde to me...


----------



## IanM (Apr 11, 2022)

4 stab Major win.... Oops.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 11, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			I think that is one that Butch just dreamed up today. The phrase is - it aint over till the fat lady sings. So long associated with the back nine on Masters Sunday that I can believe he got it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

It is now! 
I've heard the expression, it isn't over til it's over, in sport in general. Nothing to do with Butch Harmon.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Christ! Did he just four putt for banter alone?? If only anyone had kept pace with him!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he did it so nobody wins the Footjoy shoes!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2022)

Oh well. All of my three picks finished in the top ten, so I doubled my money.
Just a shame one of them didn't win.
Never mind.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Another interesting final day at the Masters. Thought Smith would make a real charge after the start but ended up paying the price for trying to chase too hard. McIlroy's round the epitome of the frustration we all see in him. Why can't he put it together over four rounds and why does he always make a charge when too much left to do?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another interesting final day at the Masters. Thought Smith would make a real charge after the start
		
Click to expand...

I think that jammy chip in at the 3rd had a lasting effect on him.
That told me it wasn't going to be his day
🙄🙄🙄


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I think that jammy chip in at the 3rd had a lasting effect on him.
That told me it wasn't going to be his day
🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Proper body blow and no surprise Smith's reply wasn't as good as he hoped. You could see he played for it to bounce and grab and it didn't


----------



## Slab (Apr 11, 2022)

Had to get up early to watch the last couple of hours on first repeat show. Pity one player being just out of reach all weekend, would've been nice to see a closer battle but a deserved winner 
Fun watching Rory play 18 with no shot playing from grass (bunkers really don't seem to be a challenge for many pros anymore) 


_(the one thing I don't like about the Majors is the lack of golf on tv. Stuck with a single tournament, Major week usually means no PGA/ET/LPGA events to watch) _


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 11, 2022)

For anyone criticising American or Sky commentary / punditry, let's have a look at Ken Brown's effort for the BBC in discussing the 15th hole:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513149247776034824


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 11, 2022)

No more “patrons” for another year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			For anyone criticising American or Sky commentary / punditry, let's have a look at Ken Brown's effort for the BBC in discussing the 15th hole:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513149247776034824

Click to expand...

My wife did mention the drawing of holes 😳. I like Ken but those drawings were embarrassing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife did mention the drawing of holes 😳. I like Ken but those drawings were embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear Ken. You are far better than that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			For anyone criticising American or Sky commentary / punditry, let's have a look at Ken Brown's effort for the BBC in discussing the 15th hole:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513149247776034824

Click to expand...

What’s wrong with that ?

That’s Ken Brown and how he did things and there was a reason why Augusta allowed him to do things on the course when they didn’t allow others. 

Sometimes it’s better to just be nice and simple


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What’s wrong with that ?

That’s Ken Brown and how he did things and there was a reason why Augusta allowed him to do things on the course when they didn’t allow others.

Sometimes it’s better to just be nice and simple
		
Click to expand...

Describing the 15th in song format?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Describing the 15th in song format?
		
Click to expand...

And 🤷‍♂️ That’s Ken Brown and that’s how he has always been, will take him over the likes of Radar all day long but that’s always personal choice


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And 🤷‍♂️ That’s Ken Brown and that’s how he has always been, will take him over the likes of Radar all day long but that’s always personal choice
		
Click to expand...

Well, I hope you enjoy descriptions of holes in quirky song formats, I guess some of us are just into weird stuff.

For me, I think it is cringeworthy, not funny or smart, not charismatic and really tells us nothing about the hole. And that is my personal choice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Well, I hope you enjoy descriptions of holes in quirky song formats, I guess some of us are just into weird stuff.

For me, I think it is cringeworthy, not funny or smart, not charismatic and really tells us nothing about the hole. And that is my personal choice.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. He has done some great stuff over the years especially for the BBC to show the vagaries of Augusta but this is cringeworthy and a silly painting and song adds nothing and tells the casual viewer nothing about the hole


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 11, 2022)

I really like Ken Brown and I would also take his segments over Radar. That clip was a bit weird though...

Saying that, the BBC do have to try and appeal to a wider audience than just golf geeks like us. So whilst that song and crayola pic is cringey, it probably makes more sense to the occasional golf fan than talking about bowed wrists and shots gained off the tee.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 11, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I really like Ken Brown and I would also take his segments over Radar. That clip was a bit weird though...

Saying that, the BBC do have to try and appeal to a wider audience than just golf geeks like us. So whilst that song and crayola pic is cringey, it probably makes more sense to the occasional golf fan than talking about bowed wrists and shots gained off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

I like both. Beeb/KB get the balance of use/overuse/entertainment slightly better than Sky/Radar imo, but happy to have tension relieved by either.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Describing the 15th in song format?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t mind Ken,but was a bit cringe 😬


----------



## hovis (Apr 11, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			No more “patrons” for another year.
		
Click to expand...

😂 I throw up in my mouth each time they use the words "patrons" over fans.   It's as bad as buch saying "3 metal"


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 11, 2022)

Not many majors where you can afford to four putt the last and still win.
Scheffler deserved it.
Nice to see tiger finish but he looked shot and in pain.
Rory still got it but he needs consistency.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 11, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not many majors where you can afford to four putt the last and still win.
Scheffler deserved it.
Nice to see tiger finish but he looked shot and in pain.
Rory still got it but he needs consistency.
		
Click to expand...

I think this year will have done Rory the world of good... he was out there in the most difficult conditions on the Friday. he'd have been content with where he was but the wind completely died for the lads last out on the Friday. and fair play to scheffler he took full advantage. 

The problem he has is year on year the talent pool just gets better and better 

the peak years of golfers seem to be 22-26 where they just come out of the college systems and have zero fear


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 11, 2022)

Depreston said:



			I think this year will have done Rory the world of good... he was out there in the most difficult conditions on the Friday. he'd have been content with where he was but the wind completely died for the lads last out on the Friday. and fair play to scheffler he took full advantage.

The problem he has is year on year the talent pool just gets better and better

the peak years of golfers seem to be 22-26 where they just come out of the college systems and have zero fear
		
Click to expand...

Yes but was great to see him firing on all cylinders.
Just a bit to late.
18th with Morikawa was fantastic.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 11, 2022)

The fact Rory was top 10 after 3 rounds, and still over par tells a lot. As Depreston says, he had the worst of the weather, and only shot +1 on Friday. He had no disaster, just it didn't quite happen for him.
Even the winners, particularly in Majors, don't tend to shoot 4 good-great rounds. There is normally a couple of average-good ones. We've seen many events won by someone no where near the pointy end on Thursday & Friday nights.
So I don't see too much to worry about with Rory, I certainly don't think the normal caddy/will to win/etc rubbish is relevant. He just got beaten by the best player in the world right now. A guy who is playing brilliant golf. 
Also, Rory beat everyone else, including all those that are supposedly ahead of him now that he's getting older.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 11, 2022)

JamesR said:



			The fact Rory was top 10 after 3 rounds, and still over par tells a lot. As Depreston says, he had the worst of the weather, and only shot +1 on Friday. He had no disaster, just it didn't quite happen for him.
Even the winners, particularly in Majors, don't tend to shoot 4 good-great rounds. There is normally a couple of average-good ones. We've seen many events won by someone no where near the pointy end on Thursday & Friday nights.
So I don't see too much to worry about with Rory, I certainly don't think the normal caddy/will to win/etc rubbish is relevant. He just got beaten by the best player in the world right now. A guy who is playing brilliant golf.
Also, Rory beat everyone else, including all those that are supposedly ahead of him now that he's getting older.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree .
But he threw away some really silly ones on Friday.
Three putting from 10’. Is it a concentration thing.
you could see the difference in him on Sunday he was buzzing with the adrenaline.
Just hope it continues.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 11, 2022)

hovis said:



			😂 I throw up in my mouth each time they use the words "patrons" over fans.   It's as bad as buch saying "3 metal"
		
Click to expand...

Wonder what Bobby Jones would have thought on calling spectators ‘patrons’ as he was against Cliff Roberts’ idea of calling the Augusta National Invitation Tournament…The Masters.  

Jones thought that just too presumptuous a title for a tournament of their own creation and just a bit immodest of Roberts.  In time he came round to the name as it became clear over the following years that that was what the newspapers insisted on calling it as those playing were indeed mostly those who had ‘mastered’ the game of golf.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2022)

JamesR said:



			.So I don't see too much to worry about with Rory, I certainly don't think the normal caddy/will to win/etc rubbish is relevant. He just got beaten by the best player in the world right now. A guy who is playing brilliant golf..
		
Click to expand...

I agree it’s not panic stations, but it’s the first round I’ve seen him play in quite a while where he’s not immediately leaning one way or the other straight after impact on most iron shots.
I don’t have any confidence he won’t get round without a handful of bogeys when I see him leaning like that, and I really want him back to his best.

I‘d be interested to know what he said if any interviewer asked if afterwards if he found something in his swing or he just “had it“ that round?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2022)

Region3 said:



			I agree it’s not panic stations, but it’s the first round I’ve seen him play in quite a while where he’s not immediately leaning one way or the other straight after impact on most iron shots.
I don’t have any confidence he won’t get round without a handful of bogeys when I see him leaning like that, and I really want him back to his best.

I‘d be interested to know what he said if any interviewer asked if afterwards if he found something in his swing or he just “had it“ that round?
		
Click to expand...

He mentioned that through the four days he just started to feel enjoyment in his swing and that he knew he wasn’t going to hit every shot perfect but that at times he might have to grind a little 

For me that was the best I have seen him play since he won the Fed Ex before Lockdown 

He has a great platform to build on and it wouldn’t surprise me to see him winning a major this year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He mentioned that through the four days he just started to feel enjoyment in his swing and that he knew he wasn’t going to hit every shot perfect but that at times he might have to grind a little

For me that was the best I have seen him play since he won the Fed Ex before Lockdown

He has a great platform to build on and it wouldn’t surprise me to see him winning a major this year
		
Click to expand...

But for me the issue is one of consistency and at times shot selection and concentration. We saw that wood into the water in the desert which was a high risk shot and not necessary when a pitch close and a putt would have had the desired result. The silly putts he missed at Augusta cost him and that had nothing to do with what side of the draw he was on, just a mental weakness. The Fed Ex before lockdown was a long time ago and sadly more and more players like Scheffler, Smith, Morikawa have arrived. In my opinion he won't win another major until/unless he can be consistent over four rounds


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But for me the issue is one of consistency and at times shot selection and concentration. We saw that wood into the water in the desert which was a high risk shot and not necessary when a pitch close and a putt would have had the desired result. The silly putts he missed at Augusta cost him and that had nothing to do with what side of the draw he was on, just a mental weakness. The Fed Ex before lockdown was a long time ago and sadly more and more players like Scheffler, Smith, Morikawa have arrived. *In my opinion he won't win another major until/unless he can be consistent over four rounds*

Click to expand...

What insight!
That's almost like that's the same for every player......

Until the start of this season Scheffler n Smith wouldn't have been on many people's lips. It's a bit soon to decide they will dominate for years. 

Rory imo is akin to Rooney. Was always the best growing up and it came easy. He won easy and missed the boat a little by not putting the same hard yards in as others (DJ) being the prime example of improving his biggest weakness.

The one good thing is that in recent years the hunger seems to have come back. Imo he will win another major. Maybe too. But I don't see any more periods of dominance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			What insight!
That's almost like that's the same for every player......

Until the start of this season Scheffler n Smith wouldn't have been on many people's lips. It's a bit soon to decide they will dominate for years.

Rory imo is akin to Rooney. Was always the best growing up and it came easy. He won easy and missed the boat a little by not putting the same hard yards in as others (DJ) being the prime example of improving his biggest weakness.

The one good thing is that in recent years the hunger seems to have come back. Imo he will win another major. Maybe too. But I don't see any more periods of dominance.
		
Click to expand...

Point is Rory has a history now of either starting slowly and giving himself too much to do or throws in an over par round to take himself out of contention. I think the analogy to Rooney is apt and it did seem when he was winning majors he wasn't looking ahead to what was needed next to stay ahead of the pack. Don't get me wrong he has always been a wonderful golfer to watch, but he has never had the work ethic of a DJ (of Faldo back in the day) and seems to struggle to grind the very best score out when it isn't going to plan A

I never suggested Scheffler would dominate for years and his emergence is just a sign of the likes of the younger guns like Smith etc taking the game on again. At 32 McIlroy has it all. Money, and a settled family life so the question remains, how hungry is he to still put in the hard yards. His putting has been a weakness (highlighted by so many "experts" on TV) and the silly putts this week showed lapses. 

Lets be fair, when he's on a roll like yesterday he is still a force in the game. For me it doesn't happen often enough and over the course of the whole event often enough. That is my bugbear


----------



## evemccc (Apr 11, 2022)

Don’t think Rory ever wins at Augusta…it’s a second shot / putting course and that’s not his strength 

I could see him winning an Open at TOC or Liverpool if it’s relatively windless, but I wouldn’t bet on it

His biggest strength was his driving and though it’s still his strength - and still excellent - there are a lot of others now who drive it as far, and his iron/wedge/Putting isn’t as good as several of the young guns who’ve broken through and won majors since he last won his


----------

